# Solid Strike Black Star 2015 --> Anfängertauglich?



## 0skill (9. September 2014)

Hallo 
Bin relativ neu in der DH Szene und möchte mir gerne das neue Strike bestellen
Nur finde ich leider keine wirklichen Infos oder Reviews über das Bike 
Kann mir jemand sagen ob das Bike Anfängertauglich ist?
Über Bikes wie das Scott Gambler ließt man ja überall das Anfänger die Finger davon lassen sollten

Welche Größe würdet ihr empfehlen?
Laut der Solid Homepage sollte ich den Rahmen in S/M nehmen ist das so korrekt?
oder doch lieber zu dem M/L greifen ich bin 176cm groß

Gleich mal danke für sämtliche Infos


----------



## DerandereJan (9. September 2014)

Wo wohnst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0skill (9. September 2014)

Oberösterreich 
Wieso? 

Sent from my LG G3


----------



## DerandereJan (9. September 2014)

Uups..

ja, das ist etwas weit...hier bei uns in der Nähe von Frankfurt ist ein Händler, bei dem du mal hättest probefahren können... 

Schreib einfach mal den Laden in meiner Signatur an...der hat sehr viel mit den Jungs von Solid zu tun.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## 0skill (9. September 2014)

Danke für den Tipp 
Hoffe sie können mir weiterhelfen 

Sent from my LG G3


----------



## Loki1987 (9. September 2014)

Falls du noch warten kannst, ich sollte meines Anfang November bekommen. Müsstest nur bis Salzburg fahren, dann darfst dich gerne mal drauf setzen. Für dich brauchts definitiv das S/M.
Ansonsten ist es schon ein recht extremes Bike. Definitiv kein Allrounder. Wenn du wirklich Donwhill fahren willst, wirst dich sicher auch an das Bike gewöhnen, aber du solltest kein verspieltes Bike wie z.B. ein Demo erwarten. Du musst auf jeden Fall an deiner technik arbeiten um das Rad zu beherrschen und darfst nicht erwarten, dass es wie ein Demo "von allein" fährt.
Auch solltest du ausreichend oft im Park unterwegs sein. Wenn du hauptsächlich deinen Hometrail fährst, ist das Rad zu viel.
Das Bike will schnell gefahren werden und dabei macht es unglaublich viel Spaß. Dafür macht es eben Abstriche bei der Wendigkeit.

Die Geometrie ist halt immer so eine Sache.
Mit dem Strike wirst du dich z.B. extrem sicher fühlen wenn es schnell und/oder steil wird. Auch wird ein Anfänger auf so nem Bike weniger nach vorne übern Lenker gehen.
Aber du wirst am Anfang keinen Spaß in Kurven haben und wenn du nicht gezielt an deiner Kurventechnik arbeitest, wird es vermutlich auch auf dauer keinen Spaß machen. Auch Sprünge brauchen mit so nem Rad einfach Geschwindigkeit. Langsam anfahren is damit nicht.
Bist du aber bereit zu lernen, hat es einen größeren Grenzbereich und mehr Sicherheitsreserven, sowie mehr Potential wenn du schneller wirst. Das klingt vlt teilweise etwas negativ, aber ich denke es ist wichtig einzuschätzen was für ein Typ Fahrer man ist. Ich seh mitlerweile immer mehr Leute mit den fettesten Dh-Bikes, die damit zweimal im jahr im park sind und absolut nicht klar kommen. Die sehen eine DH-Strecke als so ne Art Vert-Ride Strecke zum Stolperbiken. Diese Leute kämpfen sich dann im Schritttempo die Strecke runter und dafür sind moderne DH-Bikes generell nicht gemacht. Dafür sind die Lenkwinkel zu flach und die Bikes zu lang. So jemand braucht eher eine Art Freerider/Superenduro. Das sind dann auch die, welche sich in Foren über zu flache Lenkwinkel/radikale Geometrien beschweren.
EIn DH-Bike wie das Strike verlangt von dir, dass du dir die Strecke genau anschaust, entscheidest welche Linie du fahren willst und diese dann auch flüssig durchfährst. Das muss garnicht besonders schnell sein, aber eben konsequent und ohne stehen zu bleiben.
Es ist nicht dafür gedacht, dass ein Anfänger damit einfach mal blind in eine schwierige Strecke einfährt und schaut was da so hinter den nächsten Kurven kommt.
Ansonsten unterscheidet sich das Strike auch nicht sehr von anderen modernen DH-Bikes wie z.B. GT Fury, Scott Gambler usw.
Die verhalten sich alle in etwa gleich.


Es wäre evtl. eine idee nen zweiten LRS in 26 Zoll dazu zu kaufen (irgendwas billiges von Superstar Components zum Beispiel)und erstmal damit zu fahren. Zum einen kannst du dann die etwas gemäßigtere Geometrie fahren und außerdem sind die 26er leichter zu handlen als die 27,5er.
Wenns dann halbwegs läuft, kannst die Großen einbauen.
Bei dem günstigen Preis des Black Star bist mit zusätzlichen Laufrädern immernoch billiger als bei fast allen anderen dran und verkaufen kannst sie zur Not ja auch noch.Oder du hast einen Ersatz-Laufradsatz. Ist auch nicht verkehrt.
Aber das hängt natürlich auch von deinem Budget ab.

Ansonsten frag die Solid-Leute einfach mal. Da wirst sehr gut beraten und man ist sehr bemüht dir weiter zu helfen. Wenn dir ein kleiner Trip nach Bad Wildbad nichts ausmacht, dann kannst dort im Bikepark auch probefahren.


----------



## 0skill (9. September 2014)

Danke das nenne ich mal eine gute Beschreibung 
Hab es aber schon bestellt 
Da ich mir den guten Preis nicht nehmen lassen wollte 

Bin bis jetzt mit einem LT Enduro im Park unterwegs gewesen 
Ist mir aber mittlerweile zu wenig 

Bist du zufällig auch im Downhill /Freeride in und um Salzburg unterwegs? 

Sent from my LG G3


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. September 2014)

Für uns Österreicher ist es vielleicht so am besten erklärbar: Das Strike ist ein Abfahrtsski.


----------



## 0skill (11. September 2014)

Mal schauen
Ich bin schon sehr gespannt und hoffe das es mir passt/gefällt/taugt


----------



## xxRS88xx (11. September 2014)

@Tyrolens
besser hätte ich es nicht beschreiben können


----------



## Loki1987 (11. September 2014)

Haha, ja. Ich häts mir auch einfach machen können :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gunnar98 (20. September 2014)

Ich selber fahre auch ein Strike. Ich würde es eigentlich eher keinem Anfänger empfehlen. Das Rad ist als Racebike konzipiert und hat mich selbst in Ilmenau auf dem Ixs Cup etwas gelangweilt, weil das Rad einfach zu viel des Guten war.


----------



## Dschlenz (2. Oktober 2014)

Moin !
Die Verlosung vom Solid Black Star ist gestern gelaufen !
Leider ist mein Name nicht Rainer Wiesner aber gut, mal verliert man und mal gewinnen die Andern 






Ich bin dann jetzt mal auf dem Standesamt und lasse meinen Namen auf Rainer Wiesner ändern ! Ciao !! 

Trotzdem, Glückwunsch an Rainer an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Corbec (5. Oktober 2014)

Such ein neues Bike für den Bikepark, find das angebot preislich echt top nur denk ich das es vielleicht zulang ist zum normal fahren..daher meine frage könnte man es auch vorne mit 27,5 zoll fahren und hinten mit 26 um es etwas wendiger zumachen?


----------



## Loki1987 (5. Oktober 2014)

Auf gar keinen Fall. Die Idee ist absolut grauenhaft!
Dadurch würde der Lenkwinkel noch flacher und das Rad noch unhandlicher. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass 26" das Rad automatisch wendiger macht.
Du kannst mit dem CCDB als Dämpfer oder dem Marzocchi Moto auch mit 27,5" die kurze Hinterbaueinstellung fahren, falls es dir nur darum geht.
Die einzige Lösung die mir sonst noch einfällt ist ein Reachadjust Steuersatz wie ihn works components und bald auch Reverse anbieten. Damit kannst nochmals knapp 7mm rausholen, vorrausgesetzt der Platz zwischen Laufrad und Unterrohr bzw. unterer Gabelbrücke und Unterrohr ist ausreichend. Alternativ würde ein Winkelsteuersatz durch den steileren Lenkwinkel sowie den dadurch verkürzten Radstand das Rad auch kürzer und wendiger machen. Das wäre dann eben eine Investition von nochmal ca 100€.
Immernoch kein schlechter Deal wie ich finde.
Aber fahr das Rad erstmal. Ich glaube viele überschätzen wie extrem das Strike ist.
Schau dir die Geometrien der künftigen 650B Downhillbikes an. Der Trend zeigt eindeutig wesentlich längere Bikes mit längeren Kettenstreben und flacheren Lenkwinkeln. Nicht dass solche Trends zwangsläufig richtig sein müssen, aber du wirst bald nicht mehr so viele Alternativen finden, da würd ich eher das Strike nehmen ;-)
Ich fand das Strike als Bergabrad sehr angenehm. Wenn man natürlich extrem verspielt fährt und vor allem Wendigkeit für Tricks sucht, dann ist man mMn bei den 27,5" Bikes generell falsch.

Und noch was anderes. Ich persönlich hab das Strike sogar bewusst in M/L genommen obwohl das für mich schon groß ist (bei 1,80m). Aber zum einen hab ich mich sehr wohl darauf gefühlt und zum anderen habe ich am aktuellen Bike einen 30mm Vorbau getestet und festgestellt, dass es tatsächlich eine Verbesserung zum 50mm Vorbau darstellt, da das Lenkverhalten "spritziger" wird. Am Strike wird also auch 30mm montiert und damit ist mir ein längeres Rad sehr recht um trotzdem eine vernünftige Cockpitlänge zu haben.
Man hat also durchaus noch Spielraum um das Rad auf seine Vorlieben anzupassen, wenn es einem dann wirklich zu unhandlich sein sollte.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Oktober 2014)

Eine Nummer kleiner nehmen geht ja meistens. Also statt M/L S/M usw.


----------



## Loki1987 (5. Oktober 2014)

Das stimmt natürlich. Wobei für Personen unter 1,80 die ein verspieltes Bike erwarten auch das S/M zuerst eher recht groß wirken wird. Man muss eben bereit sein sich darauf ein zu lassen.
Ich denke in diesem Fall sollte unbedingt getestet werden um späteren Frust zu vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dschlenz (6. Oktober 2014)

Zur Größe : Ich war zum Testen in Wildbad, bin 1,80m groß und liege eher in S/M als in M/L.
Peter von Solid hatte mir aber bereits in Gesprächen auf dem Dirt Masters und dem Bike Festival Willingen eher zum M/L geraten. Ok, ich muß dazu sagen ich bin vom Fahrstil her eher einer mit "flach drüber und schnell bleiben" als jemand der "hoch, weit und Hauptsache Whip raushauen" praktiziert. 
Weil mein Intense M1 allerdings im Verhältnis zu heutigen Bikes auch sehr klein ausfällt, und ich wirklich mal was ganz anderes suche, habe ich bewußt als erstes das Testbike in M/L genommen an meinem Testtag in Wildbad. Klar, es fühlt sich groß an, aber nach 1-2 Abfahrten zum warm werden läuft das Bike wirklich atemberaubend schnell ! Nachdem ich in Wildbad dann so 7 oder 8 Abfahrten gemacht hatte bin ich nochmal auf das S/M gewechselt, was bei meinem 1,80m eigentlich das passendere Bike sein müßte, und habe es direkt nach der ersten Abfahrt wieder abgegeben. Für mich ist das Rad in M/L deutlich besser als in S/M. 

Ich muß sagen das mir der Test in Wildbad definitiv die Augen geöffnet hat und mir wahnsinnig geholfen hat bei der Entscheidung der Größe. Der Park bietet ja auch mehr als nur die krasse DH Strecke, und somit können auch Leute testen die nicht unbedingt auf Vollgas DH stehen testen. Abgesehen davon werden beim Kauf eines Solid Bikes 40€ Leihgebühr wieder verrechnet und spätestens das ist doch sehr fair. Welcher Direktvertriebler bietet einem denn schon die Möglichkeit ein DH Rad in solcher Umgebung zu testen ? 

Mein Fazit : Das Strike hat ein wahnsinns Potenzial, bietet riesige Reserven, die 650B Laufräder haben mir an dem Testtag 2x den Arsch gerettet (mit meinem 26er Intense hätte ich definitiv gelegen), der Test in Wildbad war gold wert.


----------



## slayer80 (8. Oktober 2014)

Servus,
also, wenn Ihr das Strike in wendig haben wollt, so habt Ihr 2 Möglichkeiten:
- wenn Ihr ca. 1 m 80 seid, nehmt das S/M... das Teil liegt dann sowas von brtual geil in der Hand...
- stellt den Tretlager-Chip in die hohe Position (etwas steilerer Lenkwinkel, knapp ein Grad) und stellt den Hinterbau auf kurz


Das 26°-Hinterrad macht die Karre nicht weniger, im Gegenteil: Dadurch bekommt Ihr den Lenkwinkel ein Grad flacher, sprich 61 Grad... das macht dann echt keinen Spass zu fahren.
Durch die Laufradgrässe wird das Rad m.E. nicht "unwendiger". In der Theorie haben die grösseren Laufräder ein höheres Massenträgheitsmoment und höhere Kreiselkräfte, de facto spüre ich keinen Unterschied. Weiss nicht, ob das hier schon gepostet wurde, aber in dem Video erkläre ich ein bisschen was über das Strike:




Zur ANFÄNGERTAUGLICHKEIT möchte ich Folgendes anmerken: Habe Kumpels, die nicht direkt Anfänger sind, jedoch eher Hobbypiloten. Die haben auf dem Strike (bzw. speziell meinem ersten Rad) massive Fortschritte gemacht - in einer Saison haben die sich mehr weiterentwickelt als auf ihrem alten Bike in 4 Jahren. Kommt daher, dass das Bike sich sehr gutmütig fahren lässt, und einem somit Spielraum gibt, die eigene Grenze schneller zu finden.
Was nicht sooo extrem anfängerfreundlich am Strike ist, ist die Tretlagerhöhe. Das Tretlager ist echt tief (Nabenhöhe im 26"-Setting (=340 mm) bzw. -8 mm bei 650B (=346 mm). Je langsamer ihr seid, deto mehr plumpst das Bike in alle Löcher, und desto eher setzt Ihr mit dem Kettenblatt auf.
Das Bike ist so ausgelegt, dass es sich sehr unkompliziert um Kurven zirkeln lässt (langer Hinterbau, flacher Lenkwinkel). Wenn Ihr n wendiges Rad wollt, nehmt einfach eins mit einem für Eure Körpergrösse kurzem Reach.
Allgemein empfehle ich: Wenn Ihr anfangt, nehmt das Bike eine Nummer kleiner. S/M geht bei 1 m 82 sehr gut (ich bin 1 m 82). Mir persönlich ist aufgefallen: Wenn mir der S/M wegschmiert, dann fällt es mir leichter das Bike noch abzufangen. Wenn mir der M/L wegschmiert, habe ich eher Probleme das Bike auszubalancieren.


----------



## Unikum777 (10. Oktober 2014)

slayer80 schrieb:


> Weiss nicht, ob das hier schon gepostet wurde, aber in dem Video erkläre ich ein bisschen was über das Strike



Schön erklärt!  Ich habe das Video erst letzte Woche eher durch Zufall gefunden. Ich war grundsätzlich schon kaufinteressiert und der Clip hat mich letztlich bestätigt, weil Bike und Company sympathisch rüber kommen. So viel mal als Rückmeldung dazu.
Habe allerdings kein Black Star, sondern ein Elite Pro geordert. Die Preissenkung war einfach zu verlockend


----------



## Specializeder (29. Oktober 2014)

Tag zusammen,
ich liebäugel auch grade mit dem bike. fahre bisher ein 2010er demo in M. das ist mit definitiv zu klein (bin 1,90). fahre hauptsächlich downhill damit und ab und zu hüpf ich auch mal ganz gerne.
laut der Größentabelle sollte ich das L/XL nehmen. aber hier klingt es danach, dass man eher ne nummer kleiner nehmen sollte. 
ein kumpel hat mir auch noch gesagt, dass der lenkwinkel schon sehr flach ist, merkt man denn so einen gravierenden unterschied?
würde ja gerne mal test fahren, aber das sind gute 6h fahrt bis wildbad.


----------



## slayer80 (29. Oktober 2014)

Servus Specializeder,

bei 1 m 90 kannst Du problemlos das L/XL fahren! Wenn Du ein handliches Rad suchst, nimm doch das M/L. Ist immernoch recht groß. 

Der Hauptunterschied zum Demo ist der längere Hinterbau und der flachere Lenkwinkel des Strike. Dadurch kannst Du das Strike mit einem etwas kürzeren Reach fahren als ein Demo. 
Von wo genau kommst Du denn?


----------



## Specializeder (29. Oktober 2014)

danke schonmal für die schnelle antwort 
ich komme aus goslar, also nord harz.
also die Priorität liegt auf jeden fall beim dh fahren. meistens auf meiner hausstrecke, sprich schulenberg (eher technisch) und die gdc bzw edc strecken nächstes jahr.
hab nämlich auch bei dem demo gedacht, lieber etwas wendiger, aber im nachhinein war das ein Trugschluss. aber specialized fällt ja eh recht klein aus.


----------



## Loki1987 (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin eher schockiert, dass du mit 1,90m überhaupt mit dem Demo zurecht kamst 
Das ist schon sehr klein!
Zum Lenkwinkel. Ich habs mit dem neuen GT Fury verglichen. Das hat 63Grad und fühlt sich nicht anders an als das Strike. Und 63grad ist mitlerweile fast schon standard. Das eine Grad Unterschied ist mMn nicht spürbar beim fahren.
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass sich das Lenkverhalten bei unter 64grad verändert und spürbar träger wird, aber eben auch laufruhiger und mehr Sicherheit vermittelt. 64 scheint hierbei die magische Grenze zu sein. Ist diese über-/unterschritten, passiert erstmal wieder keine große Veränderung der Lenkeigenschaften.


----------



## 0skill (29. Oktober 2014)

Still waiting for the Postman 
Ich bin schon so gespannt
hoffe meines kommt im November


----------



## Loki1987 (29. Oktober 2014)

Hast ne mail bekommen dass du unter den ersten 30 warst?
Anscheinend soll der Termin eingehalten werden. Gabeln liegen jedenfalls bereit


----------



## 0skill (29. Oktober 2014)

nein hab ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loki1987 (29. Oktober 2014)

Dann wirds wohl nix mit November. Alle dies vorab bekommen wurden benachrichtigt. Ich hab ne mail bekommen.
wirst dich wohl bis Januar gedulden müssen.
Aber vkt weiß der Madse ja mehr


----------



## J.B: (30. Oktober 2014)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe mir auch ein Black Star bestellt und bin seit dem ersten Tag schon so ungeduldig.
Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten und wenn ich dran denke, dass ich bis Januar warten muss....

Deshalb bitte ich dich, Loki1987, und alle die hier mitlesen und die Räder auch früher bekommen:

Bilder zu machen und hier hoch zu laden und am besten das Rad noch auf die Waage zu stellen und vlt. noch einen kleinen Ausritt zu machen.

Egal wie das Wetter ist 

Ich freu mich schon so!!!


----------



## Loki1987 (30. Oktober 2014)

Bilder wirds sicher geben.
Ausritt wird sich zeigen. In meinen Breitengraden werden die Trails vermutlich bald zugeschneit sein :-/


----------



## Dschlenz (30. Oktober 2014)

Auch wenn ich beim Gesichtsbuch nicht mitmache, die Solid Seite ist auch ohne Account frei zugänglich. Schaut mal rein, die Laufräder sind perfekt vorbereitet, die Gabeln liegen bereit...
https://www.facebook.com/ridesolid/...34207501985/10152316867246986/?type=1&theater
Wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern (für die, die früh genug bestellt haben). Sobald ich das Ding in Händen habe werde ich Fotos machen, nen Blick auf die Waage werfen, und wenn es das Wetter halbwegs zulässt auch fahren gehn. Ist halt doof das in den kommenden Tagen so ziemlich alle Parks zu machen. Wildbad bleibt wohl offen, aber als ersten Ritt mit dem nagelneuen Black Star nach Wildbad, und das bei der Witterung... Ich würde ETWAS ausrasten wenn ich beim ersten Einsatz schon ne Maulwurf-Rakete mit dem neuen Rad mache. 

Auf jeden Fall warte ich auch sehnsüchtigst auf das Bike. So bissl wie früher vor Weihnachten oder ?


----------



## 0skill (30. Oktober 2014)

@Loki
An Gaisberg runter sollte es eh noch länger gehen 
zumindest von der Zistel


----------



## Loki1987 (30. Oktober 2014)

Joah, schau mer ma wanns radl da ist ;-)
Problem ist eher, dass da dann kein Bus mehr rauf fährt. Und da hoch treten mag ichs dann doch ned!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. Oktober 2014)

Wer sein Rad liebt, der schiebt. 

Wetter bleibt super, der Schnee schmilzt halt nur langsam weg. Aber wenn du in Tirol bis 1200 m rauf fahren kannst, wird das auch in Salzburg klappen. Ansonsten - Bozen.


----------



## Loki1987 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ja schon, momentan. Wies in drei Wochen ausschaut werd mer dann sehn ;-)
Und ja, irgendwo muss ich wohl probefahren, da werd ich um schieben nicht herum kommen. Aber aufn G-Berg isses scho arg weit :-/
Mal schaun...


----------



## 0skill (30. Oktober 2014)

Shuttle service  

Sent from my LG G3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.B: (3. November 2014)

Servus zusammen,
noch eine Frage.

Kommt einer, der das Black Star schon im November bekommt, vielleicht aus der Nähe von München oder dem Norden von München.

Ich bekomme meins erst Ende Januar und kann einfach nicht mehr warten.

Ich würde es gerne mal live sehen.

Also wenn jemand in der oben genannten Region wohnt und nichts dagegen hat, dass ich mal vorbei komme und mir das Rad anschaue kann sich hier melden.

Cu


----------



## Dschlenz (3. November 2014)

Naja, so wie es aussieht bekomme ich das Black Star zwar im November, wohne aber bei Limburg an der Lahn und somit ca. 400km von dir weg. Falls du (warum auch immer) hier in der Kante bist, kannste gerne zum Probesitzen vorbei kommen wenn ich das Rad da habe...

Wer hat hier denn noch alles eib Black Star geordert ? Bin gespannt ob man nächste Saison dann öfter mal welche sieht.


----------



## chrisskate (4. November 2014)

-


----------



## Loki1987 (4. November 2014)

Bei der Größe --> kauf das XL Strike und werd glücklich


----------



## Dschlenz (5. November 2014)

Hier mal der Auszug aus der Solid-Größenempfehlung. Bei deiner Größe biste anscheinend mit L/XL gut aufgestellt. 
Und wenn du es NOCH länger haben möchtest könntest du es mit dem von Loki1987 an anderer Stelle angesprochenen Reach Sets sogar noch verlängern.

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/reach-adjust-ec49--ec49-headset-with-7mm-offset-363-p.asp
http://dapilten.com/de/17-bike-teile

Übrigens : Ich hole mein Black Star Morgen (Do. 06.11.) !!!!


----------



## ride-FX (5. November 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/riderevers...481356452075/1552602341639976/?type=1&theater

Kannst auch einfach das hier nehmen, von Reverse Components. Bestimmt bald verfügbar.

Btw. fahre ich, in meinem Reichmann RIP das Set von Works Components, das baut leider ordentlich hoch, ist relativ schwer aber bringt jedoch +7mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loki1987 (5. November 2014)

WAAAAAAS?!?!??!
Du holst es morgen ab und wir haben noch keine Versandbenachrichtigung?
Seit wann kann man die Dinger jetzt schon abholen!?!?!?!? Gestern wäre ich noch in der Gegend gewesen! -.-


----------



## 0skill (5. November 2014)

Ich würde jetzt nicht zu viel verraten sonst holt sich der Loki dein Bike vor dir ab 

Sent from my LG G3


----------



## Loki1987 (5. November 2014)

Haha! 
Ich setz mich gleich ins Auto!
Nene, das ärgerliche ist nur, dass ichs dieses Wochenende no in Samerberg hät testen können -.-


----------



## Dschlenz (5. November 2014)

Watt !?! Tu mir das nicht an, ich hab ja die Wartezeit bis heute ohnehin schon nur gerade so eben überstanden !!!


----------



## J.B: (6. November 2014)

Ich möchte Fotos, Gewicht und Eindrücke sehen und hören.

Ich will meins auch... So unfair


----------



## Loki1987 (7. November 2014)

Ich muss jetzt kurz jammern...
Neiiiiiin, der Spediteur hatte natürlich ausgerechnet für mein Bike keinen Platz mehr auf dem Transporter und deshalb geht es erst am Montag raus -.-
Damit ists drei Tage zu spät für den letzten Parkbesuch...


----------



## 0skill (7. November 2014)

Mein Beileid 

Sent from my LG G3


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (16. November 2014)

Hey,
bin auf das Strike gestossen und es scheint mir sehr interessant. Ich kann nur nicht so richtig abschätzen, ob es für mich geeignet ist. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da etwas auf die Sprünge helfen...
Fahre zur Zeit ein Nicolai Ion St, welches vorm Hinterbau schon recht straff ist und nicht wirklich viel Sicherheit vermittelt. Wie verhält sich das Strike?
Vom Fahrstil bleibe ich lieber in der Nähe des Bodens, also lieber flach und schnell als langsam und hoch hinaus.
Ich bin ca. 175 cm groß und wiege mit Ausrüstung unter 70 kg. Welche Größe würdet ihr empfehlen?
Stahlfeder oder Luft am Hinterbau?
Streckenmässig bin ich oft in Lac Blanc, den Portes de Soleil und Todtnau unterwegs.

Das reale Gewicht des Bikes würde mich noch interessieren


----------



## Loki1987 (16. November 2014)

Die meisten Infos findest hier im Forum bereits merhfach aufgelistet.
Fahrwerk ist überraschend straff mit dem CCDB, kein riesiger Unterschied zum RS Vivid Air meiner Meinung nach. Insgesamt sehr effektives unauffälliges Fahrwerk. Steht hoch im Federweg, verschenkt nichts. Am besten beschreibt man es wohl als ausgewogen. Ich denke mit entsprechendem Setup kann es auch bügeln, aber dann wird das handling sicher etwas träger und  man verschenkt das Potential des bikes.
Bei deiner Größe würde ich der Herstellerempfehlung folgen, außer du stehst wirklich auf sehr große Rahmen. Wobei mir der Rahmen in M/L mit 1,80 perfekt passt. Fühlt sich nicht besonders groß an. Für dich wäre M/L dann entsprechend schon ein Gerät zum vollgas ballern. Der S/M sicher etwas ausgewogener.


----------



## Loki1987 (16. November 2014)

Und wegen der sicherheit die der hinterbau vermittelt. Das tut er definitiv. Er klebt am Boden und vor allem bekommst an größeren Steinen oder auch bei Sprüngen keinen "Kick" wie bei vielen anderen wenn die Dämpferabstimmung nicht zu 101% stimmig ist. Hab jetzt auch einfach mal bisl verstellt am Dämpfer --> bleibt unbeeidruckt. Es scheint also schwer zu sein die Hinterbauperformance zu verpfuschen. Sowas spricht mMn für eine sehr gute Konstruktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayer80 (16. November 2014)

@Tuse_Dohnfisch: Das Strike ist in der Mitte des Federwegs weniger progressiv als das Ion, ist etwas schluckfreudiger. Dafür hat das Strike eine recht brutale Endprogression.
Das Strike vermittel sehr viel Sicherheit - mußte lernen, dass die Line, die man fährt, eben DOCH auch vom Bike abhängig ist und nicht nur vom Fahrer. Mit dem Strike fahr ich andere Lines als mit jedem anderen Bike, und zwar in der Regel die Schnellste, nämlich die gerade, egal wie brutal die sein mag. Auf dem Strike fühlst Du Dich derart sicher, da kannst Du überall drüber.
Gleichzeitig besitzt der Hinterbau genug Progression um aktiv gefahren werden zu können.
Durch den eher langen Hinterbau stehst Du recht zentral im Bike und hast dadurch immer schön Druck am Vorderrad, auch trotz des 62er-Lenkwinkels. Und wenn Du n wendiges Rad suchst, nimm es in eher kurz, dann wird die Karre trotzdem handlich.
Feder: 325er wäre ideal für Dich.
Größe: Bei 1 m 75 wäre der S/M ok... oder M/L, falls Du auf sehr große Rahmen stehst.

Reales Gewicht: Habe neulich ein Blackstar gewogen, 16,45 kg ohne Pedale.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (17. November 2014)

Hey,
danke euch für die ausführlichen Antworten. Das hört sich alles sehr gut. Kann man das Red irgendwo testen? In Bad Wildbad scheint zur Zeit der Shop an den Wochenenden geschlossen zu haben. Zudem ist die bergbahn wohl ab jetzt fpür Biker tabu


----------



## Loki1987 (17. November 2014)

Soweit ich weiß sind alle Testbikes in Bikeparks stationiert, welche ja jetzt geschlossen haben. Ruf einfach kurz bei Solid an und frag was sich machen lässt. Da wird man bestimmt ne Lösung für dich finden.


----------



## ultraenz (17. November 2014)

In Malmedy (Belgien) sind auch Testbikes. Der Park hat eigentlich jedes Wochenende geöffnet, auch im Winter.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (19. November 2014)

Das Solid kommt auf jeden Fall auf die Test ToDo Liste. Dank euch nochmal für die Infos!


----------



## Mofa311 (25. November 2014)

Ich habe mein Strike Größe L/XL schon seit zweit wochen und bin begeistert. ich bin 186 cm groß und war anfangs skeptisch, was den radstand betrifft. das strike war gute 5 cm länger als mein santa cruz in L. allen zweifel zum trotz bin ich froh, mich für das große entschieden zu haben. die wendigkeit reicht auch fürs springen und enge passagen, wobei das strike sein volles potential denke ich auf rennstrecken ausschöpfen kann. das kann ich aber erst in der neuen saison ausprobieren. bis hierhin ist es mit dem santa das beste rad, das ich bis jetzt gefahren bin. danke nochmal an matthias reichmann und solid für die tipps und das abgestimmte setup  geniales rad! bin schon heiß auf das nächste rennen.


----------



## prof.66 (27. November 2014)

Ich bin auch am überlegen mir ein Strike zu holen, allerdings bin ich mir noch unsicher was die größe angeht.

Bin auch 1,86cm allerdings fahre ich keine rennen, bin ausschließlich im Bikepark unterwegs. Deswegen denke ich eher das mir
der M/L Rahmen besser taugen würde.


----------



## slayer80 (27. November 2014)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am überlegen mir ein Strike zu holen, allerdings bin ich mir noch unsicher was die größe angeht.
> 
> Bin auch 1,86cm allerdings fahre ich keine rennen, bin ausschließlich im Bikepark unterwegs. Deswegen denke ich eher das mir
> der M/L Rahmen besser taugen würde.



 (y)
Denke ich auch.
Auch als Rennfahrer kann man bei 1 m 86 den M/L fahren.


----------



## Loki1987 (27. November 2014)

Im Zweifel kannst du noch etwas  mit einem Offset Steuersatz rausholen. Ich glaube Works Components und Da Pilten schaffen 8mm.
Das macht auch noch einmal eine ganze Menge aus.

Aber wenn möglich rate ich zu einer Testfahrt. Die Zahlen des Bikes schüchtern schon etwas ein, aber wenn man drauf sitzt, fühlt es sich dann doch nicht so extrem an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unikum777 (27. November 2014)

Bin 1,90, fahre M/L und bin sehr glücklich mit dieser Wahl 
War zwar bisher nur in Willingen damit, aber da lief es erste Sahne und war noch ausreichend verspielt.


----------



## prof.66 (27. November 2014)

Testfahren würde ich es wahrscheinlich vorher mal, Wildbad ist nicht so weit weg.

Was mich momentan eher einschüchtert ist die Lieferzeit des Rahmen  , da ich das Bike gerne selbst aufbauen würde.


----------



## Stemminator (27. November 2014)

Bin auch mit dem Strike inkl. Dorado fürs Frühjahr am Liebäugeln.
Hatte eigentlich vor gehabt 2016 mein Slash durch die Aktuelle Magix Version abzulösen, da aber nun direkt um die Ecke ein Bikepark angelegt wird, wollte ich das Geld dann doch in ein Rad mit mehr Federweg investieren.

Ich würde mich jetzt ehr als "verspielten" Fahrer bezeichnen, kann ich bei 176cm Körpergröße mit dem Strike in S/M glücklich werden? Wollte es vorher in Malmedy mal Probefahren gehen.


----------



## Loki1987 (27. November 2014)

Ja wirst du definitiv.
Ich rate eher zur Marzocchi oder dem Modell mit Boxxer.
Die Dorado macht sich nicht so gut.


----------



## prof.66 (27. November 2014)

Welchen Dämpfer fährt ihr im Strike ? bzw. würdet ihr empfehlen ?

- Vivid Air
- Double Barrel
- Moto C2R
- Vivid Coil

Bin am überlegen welches Rahmenset ich mir holen sollte, oder eben einen Rahmen 
ohne Dämpfer


----------



## slayer80 (27. November 2014)

Die Dorado ist an sich keine schlechte Gabel - mit meiner war ich immer top zufrieden. Leider funktionieren manche nicht, und da kommt das teilweise nicht optimale Image der Gabel her (in dem Fall einfach einschicken).

Selbst fahre ich die MZ380, ist auch eine sehr gute Gabel. Allerdings nix für sehr schwere Fahrer, da MZ in dem Fall keine Federn anbietet. Ich fahr mit meinen 73 kg eine 7.7er-Feder, sprich die extra-harte. 

Dämpfer: 

- mein Favorit ist der Double Barrel - der ist die absolute Macht, vorausgesetzt man hat etwas Plan von Fahrwerksabstimmung oder lässt es von mir machen
- momentan fahre ich den MZ Moto C2R. Ist auch ein sehr guter Dämpfer. Den Double Barrel bekam ich aber immer einen Tick optimaler abgestimmt
- Vivid Air: Wiegt halt nix. Funktion ist für einen Luftdämpfer sehr gut, im Vergleich zu den o.g. Dämpfern jedoch mit Abstrichen zu geniessen.
- Vivid Coil: Im Strike wird das M-M-Tune benötigt. Sollte funktionieren, habe den jedoch noch nicht wirklich ausgiebig im Strike testen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loki1987 (27. November 2014)

Also gut gehen tut es sowohl mit Vivid Air als auch dem CCDB.
Wobei ich noch keine wirklich aussagekräftigen Erfahrungen damit hab.
Aber ich bezweifle stark, dass du einen starken unterschied zwischen allen Highend Dämpfern spüren wirst, mal abgesehen von den kleinen Eigenheiten die sie so haben. Natürlich ist ein CCDB noch etwas sensibler als ein Vivid Air. Da musst dich dann entscheiden was genau für dich wichtig ist. Gut funktionieren tun sie aber sicher alle.


----------



## Loki1987 (27. November 2014)

Matze, mal kurz zur Dorado.
Ich hab das Gefühl die Gabel verschenkt das Potential des Rahmens. Das Testbike mit der Dorado war für mich im Vergleich zu meinem jetzt mit Boxxer richtiggehend unhandlich.
Ich kam nur auf zwei Ursachen dafür. Entweder die Dorado flext durch die größeren Laufräder spürbar mehr als eine die mit 26" gefahren wird, oder sie hat einen anderen Offset, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist der Unterschied nicht so groß.
Hast du ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## prof.66 (27. November 2014)

Alles klar danke für die Antworten, ich denke ich werd den Rahmen mit dem Moto C2R bestellen. Von Luftdämpfern bin ich
nicht so überzeugt und der absolute Fahrwerksguru bin ich nicht wirklich, daher sind weniger einstellugen besser für mich


----------



## Loki1987 (27. November 2014)

Also zum CCDB muss man sagen, dass die Grundabstimmung die man dazu geliefert bekommt wirklich schon sehr gut als Basis dient. Da musst nur noch minimal etwas ändern, wenn du nicht gerade irgendwelche extremen Präferenzen hast.
Insofern ist es wirklich keine große Sache das Ding abzustimmen und ich finds generell einfacher als z.B. einen Fox RC4 mit dem ich persönlich nie klar kam, weil sich Einstellungen immer wieder gegenseitig beeinflusst haben. Also keine Scheu vor dem DB!
Wobei der Marzocchi sicher auch super geht.


----------



## prof.66 (27. November 2014)

Alles klar, dann schau ich mal entweder Moto C2R oder Nackter Rahmen und CCDB nach kaufen


----------



## slayer80 (27. November 2014)

Loki1987 schrieb:


> Matze, mal kurz zur Dorado.
> Ich hab das Gefühl die Gabel verschenkt das Potential des Rahmens. Das Testbike mit der Dorado war für mich im Vergleich zu meinem jetzt mit Boxxer richtiggehend unhandlich.
> Ich kam nur auf zwei Ursachen dafür. Entweder die Dorado flext durch die größeren Laufräder spürbar mehr als eine die mit 26" gefahren wird, oder sie hat einen anderen Offset, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist der Unterschied nicht so groß.
> Hast du ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?



Vermutlich liegt es am geringeren Offset. Durch die grösseren Laufräder hast du mehr Nachlauf, den man mit einem grösseren Offset kompensieren muss, sonst geht die Karre nur noch geradeaus. Nachlauf stabilisiert, zu viel Nachlauf stabilisiert zu viel. 
Den Prototypen habe ich damals mit der Dorado gefahren, mit fiel nix Negatives auf. Allerdings war das ein S-Rahmen... der liegt allgemein sehr handlich in der Hand.

Habe im Sommer mal meine 2007er-888 verbaut, da war die Karre auch pervers unhandlich, und das war ganz klar der geringe Offset.


----------



## Loki1987 (27. November 2014)

Hmm...ok. Also mir fiel es schon sehr drastisch auf. Ich hab sogar sofort kontrolliert ob ihr mir die falsche Rahmengröße geschickt habt


----------



## prof.66 (2. Dezember 2014)

So Rahmen ist bestellt mit dem Moto C2R, nu hoffe ich es das es keine 3 Monate dauert


----------



## Gunnar98 (2. Dezember 2014)

Was hast du mit dem Rad dann genau vor bzw. wo willst du damit fahren?


----------



## 0skill (11. Januar 2015)

Hat schon jemand eine Versandbestätigung bekommen? 
Ich sitze auf heißen Kohlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.B: (12. Januar 2015)

NEIN!!!!

Ich habe auch noch nichts bekommen.


----------



## Gunnar98 (12. Januar 2015)

Also ich bin mit meinem sogar schon gefahren.


----------



## Kochi-hy (15. Januar 2015)

Hi, Leute habe das Bike in Größe S/M und bei meinen 1,78m passt das super.
Habe die BlackStar Ausstattung und bin mit der Boxxer WC sowie dem CCDB-Dämpfer sehr zufrieden.
Das Bike hat wirklich eine schöne Endprogression, auch bei weicher Einstellung.
Ein Durchschlagen hinten ist fasst unmöglich


----------



## dave. (15. Januar 2015)

@Kochi-hy: was für eine Bestellnummer hattest du ?

könnte eigentlich jeder posten der eins bekommen hat, dann sehen wir wie es vorangeht ... 
(falls es der reihe nach geht ...)


----------



## slayer80 (15. Januar 2015)

"Verzaget nicht, die Letzten werden die Ersten sein!" .... Scherz, geht der Reihe nach :-D


----------



## ultraenz (15. Januar 2015)

slayer80 schrieb:


> "Verzaget nicht, die Letzten werden die Ersten sein!" .... Scherz, geht der Reihe nach :-D


Und wie lang dauert es noch ungefähr ,  bis ihr bei 126 ankommt?


----------



## J.B: (15. Januar 2015)

Und wie lange bist 69?

@Kochi-hy 

Willst du mal ein paar Bilder und das Gewicht reinstellen?

Oh man ich kanns echt nicht mehr erwarten. Jetzt sind es zwar schon fast 4 Monate aber die letzten Tage sind die schlimmsten!


----------



## Dschlenz (15. Januar 2015)

Servus Jungs, ich hab zufällig gestern Abend mein Black Star in M mal an der Waage gehabt.
Inkl. alter Shimano 636 Pedale, gestrippten SLR Sattel und Procraft Carbon Sattelklemme hat es 17,08kg. Matse hatte im Beitrag #54 was von 16,45kg ohne Pedale geschrieben, kommt also definitiv hin, denn meine Pedale sind mit über 600gr. echt schwer.

Ansonsten kann ich allen Wartenden nur immer wieder sagen dass es sich lohnt zu warten, die Karre geht wirklich imens gut.

Meiner Frau bestell ich wohl am Samstag ein Strike in S/M, dann kann ich immer mal zwischen ihrem Strike in S/M und meinem M/L wechseln...


----------



## 0skill (15. Januar 2015)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Und wie lang dauert es noch ungefähr ,  bis ihr bei 126 ankommt?





J.B: schrieb:


> Und wie lange bist 69?
> 
> @Kochi-hy
> 
> ...



Ich kann und werde es euch sagen wann sie bei Nr. 57 angekommen sind 

Es ist einfach zum verzweifeln
Das Wetter würde so nach biken schreien und bei mir ist nichtmal das Enduro einsatzbereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayer80 (15. Januar 2015)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Und wie lang dauert es noch ungefähr ,  bis ihr bei 126 ankommt?



Dein Bike ist noch in der momentan in Fertigung befindlichen Serie vorgesehen. Sprich Februar.


----------



## dave. (15. Januar 2015)

Bei 42 sind sie noch nicht angekommen ...


----------



## 0skill (15. Januar 2015)

dann dürfte heuer noch nicht wirklich was rausgegangen sein 
die ersten 30 wurden ja noch bis (soweit ich mich erinnere ) Dezember ausgeliefert


----------



## Kochi-hy (15. Januar 2015)

Abend, ich hatte Nr.48. aber ich denke das geht nicht nach der Nummer, sondern nach dem Datum...
Ich hatte am 2.9. überwiesen.

In S/M, mit den Reverse Pedalen wiegt es 16,7kg 

An alle die leider noch warten müssen: es lohnt sich!!!
Ride fucking Downhill


----------



## J.B: (21. Januar 2015)

Oh man hätte ich gewusst, dass sie das Black Star auch in Raw rausbringen... (kann ich noch kurzfristig tauschen 

Aber jetzt möchte ich erstmal mein Black Star.
Mitte Januar ist schon vorbei und das Ende kommt auch gleich.

Hoffentlich kommt es pünktlich!


----------



## Dschlenz (23. Januar 2015)

War gerade nochmal auf www.solidbikes.de und hab mir das Black Star in raw angesehen, mir persönlich gefällt es in Schwarz besser, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Was aber auch noch richtig geil wäre, wäre das Elite in schwarz !!! Das ergäbe ne noch dunklere Karre als das Black Star, weil der Vivid Air ja auch komplett schwarz ist ! 
Naja wir werden sehen, ist im Prinzip ja kein Hexenwerk...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0skill (23. Januar 2015)

meins macht sich heute auf den Weg zu mir


----------



## ultraenz (23. Januar 2015)

Dschlenz schrieb:


> War gerade nochmal auf www.solidbikes.de und hab mir das Black Star in raw angesehen, mir persönlich gefällt es in Schwarz besser, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Was aber auch noch richtig geil wäre, wäre das Elite in schwarz !!! Das ergäbe ne noch dunklere Karre als das Black Star, weil der Vivid Air ja auch komplett schwarz ist !
> Naja wir werden sehen, ist im Prinzip ja kein Hexenwerk...



Frag doch mal lieb bei Solid an, mir konnte man auch ein BPS mit Double Barrel anbieten...


----------



## J.B: (23. Januar 2015)

@0skill 

Servus,
welche Nummer hattest du und wie wurde dir Bescheid gegeben?
Danke!

Grüße


----------



## Dschlenz (23. Januar 2015)

Nee nee, ich hab ja schon ein Black Star für mich im Keller stehen, und meiner Frau haben wir am letzten Samstag ein Elite Pro geordert, in Sachen DH Bikes sind wir dann mal voll ausgestattet. Bin ja kein Solid-Teamfahrer 

Ich meinte nur dass das Elite mit den ganzen schwarzen Parts, der Dorado und dem Vivid Air dann noch dunkler rüber kommt als das Black Star.


----------



## 0skill (23. Januar 2015)

J.B: schrieb:


> @0skill
> 
> Servus,
> welche Nummer hattest du und wie wurde dir Bescheid gegeben?
> ...



Würde eh weiter oben stehen Nr. 57 
Mir wurde gestern eine Mail geschrieben das mein Bike morgen (also heute) der Spedition übergeben wird


----------



## slayer80 (23. Januar 2015)

Wenn Ihr eine andere Größe geordert habt, könnt Ihr nicht zwangsläufig nach der Bestellnummer gehen...


----------



## 0skill (23. Januar 2015)

Meins ist ein S/M


----------



## 0skill (1. Februar 2015)

Bike ist angekommen sieht echt super aus 


 


nur der Mudfender ist ein Witz oder?


----------



## J.B: (1. Februar 2015)

Meins kommt hoffentlich morgen.
Anstelle des Fenders habe ich mir den hier geholt.
Der ist billiger und schütz auch die Einsteller usw.


----------



## slayer80 (1. Februar 2015)

@Oskill: Thema Witz: Verlänger den doch mal bitte wie von Dir vorgeschlagen... und dann einmal beherzt und kräftig EINFEDERN :-D

Spass bei Seite.... wenn du bei ausgebauter Feder komplett den Hinterbau komprimierst, so wirst Du feststellen, dass da noch so ca. 2 mm zum unteren Umlenkhebel sind - um trotzdem den Dreck effektiv abzufangen, hat es hinten die Flosse dran.
Als nächstes musst Du bedenken, dass Du noch 20 mm Kolbenhub an Sag hast, folglich im Fahrbetrieb der Fender meistens 20 mm tiefer steht. Die nicht-vorhandene Zugstufeneinstellschrsaube wird dann noch vollgedreckt, und vielleicht die unterste Windung der Feder.

Wenn Du einen Luftdämpfer hast, solltest Du die Kolbenstange vor Steinschlag schützen - diese ist beim Vivid Air oben, und da schützt der Fender optimal. Luftdämpfer sind auch die einzigen Dämpfer, wo der Fender wirklich notwendig ist - Coil-Dämpfer fahre ich seit 2009 derart positioniert, nie was passiert ausser 1 mal Kolbenstange gebrochen. Und ich fahr viel, und auch viel bei Scheisswetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loki1987 (1. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mir meinen Fender selbst gebastelt. Dazu einen ca 1cm Schaumstoffstreifen drunter geklebt und damit kann man den gesamten Dämpferbereich abdecken, da durch den größeren Abstand kein Kontakt zum Hebel entsteht.
Wers länger haben will, kann ja auch einfach ein Stück Gummi, z.B. von einem alten Schlauch unten ankleben. Damit gibts dann auch keine Probleme bei Kontakt mit dem unteren Hebel.


----------



## Loki1987 (1. Februar 2015)




----------



## 0skill (1. Februar 2015)

ok
Danke für die Aufklärung
das Coil Dämpfer da so unempfindlich sind wusste ich nicht 
mit dem SAG sieht die Sache natürlich schon viel besser aus 
aber auf den ersten Blick wirkt der Fender doch viel zu klein


----------



## jr.tobi87 (8. Februar 2015)

Kann es sein, dass die Rahmenkits deutlich teurer geworden sind? 

Meine im Dezember hätte der blanke Rahmen noch 999 € gekostet.


----------



## slayer80 (8. Februar 2015)

Ja, aufgrund des schwachen Euros sind die Herstellungskosten für uns massiv gestiegen, deswegen mussten wir die Preise entsprechend anpassen.


----------



## Dschlenz (8. Februar 2015)

Aber hallo, wenn man sich die Entwicklung des Dollars vom letzten Jahr anschaut kommt's einem hoch...
Und je teure die eingekauften Parts bzw. die in Dollar zu zahlenden Rahmenbauer, umso höher wird dann leider das fertige Bike.
Wen es interessiert, das hier ist der Link :
http://www.finanzen.net/devisen/dollar/chart





Wenn einem bei dem Diagramm nicht die Tränen kommen...


----------



## Skydiver81 (8. Februar 2015)

ja leider, somit muss ich leider das strike von meiner list streichen....


----------



## slayer80 (8. Februar 2015)

Ok, kauf Dir n Intense, die sind billiger :-D

Spass bei Seite: Man könnte zum Beispiel auf das etwas günstigere BPS-Modell oder das Elite-Pro ausweichen...


----------



## 0skill (8. Februar 2015)

ja das mit dem Eurokurs ist richtig bitter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydiver81 (9. Februar 2015)

slayer80 schrieb:


> Ok, kauf Dir n Intense, die sind billiger :-D
> 
> Spass bei Seite: Man könnte zum Beispiel auf das etwas günstigere BPS-Modell oder das Elite-Pro ausweichen...



das wäre nur interessant wenn ihr das pro auch mit schwarzen rahmen anbieten würdet


----------



## slayer80 (9. Februar 2015)

wenn Du freundlich darum bittest... ;-)


----------



## Dschlenz (9. Februar 2015)

Ui, ein schwarzes Pro würde mich auch mal interessieren. Mit den ganz schwarzen Vivid Air, der Dorado und dem X9 Schaltwerk gibt das ne richtig geile rabenschwarze Karre. Sieht sicher sehr geil aus...
Wenn's davon mal Bilder gäbe, dann bitte mal hier rein stellen.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (10. Februar 2015)

Hm schade dann ist der Rahmen erstmal raus falls ich nochmal einen Dhler aufbaue.

Bleiben die Bikes preislich gleich?


----------



## slayer80 (11. Februar 2015)

Kucksch Du auf Solid-Seite: www.solidbikes.de


----------



## jr.tobi87 (11. Februar 2015)

Habs mittlerweile gesehen 

Aber gut herschenken kann man auch wieder nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Premium_Biker (13. Februar 2015)

Heißt das die Preise sinken wieder falls der Euro stärker werden sollte oder ist das eine Marketingsache und ihr finanziert teilweise durch die Preiserhöhungen das World Cup Team mit?
Freundliche Grüße

Ps: Preise sind ja immernoch vernünftig und Konkurrenzfähig und 200€ oder 300€ sind bei den Beträgen dann sicher auch verschmerzlich


----------



## 0skill (13. Februar 2015)

Ich denke nicht das sie damit irgend ein Team finanzieren 
Sonst hätten sie doch gleich den Preis höher angesetzt


----------



## Premium_Biker (13. Februar 2015)

Darum ja die Frage ob die Bikes mit stärker werdendem Euro auch wieder günstiger werden.
Und noch der Zusatz, dass die Preise immer noch vernünftig sind.

Sollte es so sein, dass das neu gebildete Wold Cup Team dadurch unterstützt werden habe ich auch nichts dagegen, weil es dem Sport zu gute kommt.

Bitte versteht meinen Standpunkt nicht falsch.


----------



## Loki1987 (13. Februar 2015)

Ich denke wenn ein Unternehmen zu Werbezwecken die Preise so drastisch erhöhen muss, dann läuft etwas falsch. Das sollte im Budget drin sein und es wird auch sicher nicht nur aus der Solid Kasse bezahlt. Dafür hat man ja Sponsoren und Werbepartner.
Außerdem besteht doch das Team schon lange. Der "große" Unterschied ist Morgane Charre und mir scheint, das Mädel gehört nun nicht gerade zu den Topverdienern im Worldcup. Lotus hat ja auch nicht wegen dem F1-Einstieg die Preise erhöht um das Team zu finanzieren, um es mal ganz überspitzt zu vergleichen ;-)
Man muss auch mal realistisch bleiben und sehen, dass die Preise bisher schon beeindruckend niedrig waren. Natürlich muss man hier eher auf Schwankungen reagieren, als mit einem Produkt welches ohnehin schon großzügig kalkuliert ist.


----------



## Stefan-S (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe hier bzgl. Gewicht von 16,45 kg beim Black Star gelesen. Was wiegt das günstigere BPS in den Größen S/M oder M/L?

Danke vielmals!
Stefan


----------



## ultraenz (19. Februar 2015)

7bürger schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits!
> 
> Ich habe hier bzgl. Gewicht von 16,45 kg beim Black Star gelesen. Was wiegt das günstigere BPS in den Größen S/M oder M/L?
> 
> ...



Mein BPS mit Maxxis Reifen und nem Double Barrel wiegt 18,2 kg laut Kofferwaage.


----------



## Kochi-hy (22. Februar 2015)

Servus, für alle die noch Sorgen um den Dämpfer haben.
Ich habe einfach einen normalen Mudfender bissel gebogen, so sind auch die Einsteller geschützt.
Man kommt aber leider nicht mehr so schnell ran.
Bin Heute auf dem Hometrail gefahren und es getestet.
Schützt gut und schlägt nicht an.
Das Bike macht jeden Tag mehr Spaß!!!


----------



## Kochi-hy (22. Februar 2015)

Hier noch 2 Bilder...


----------



## **BASTI** (23. Februar 2015)

Bis zu welcher Bestellnr. ist denn der Versand bereits erfolgt? 
Meine Info war mal das meins anfang Februar rausgehen sollte 
Ich hoffe ich bekomme bis zum Wochenende mein Geburtstagsgeschenk


----------



## jr.tobi87 (28. Februar 2015)

Der gelungene Testbericht auf pinkbike macht Lust auf mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dschlenz (28. Februar 2015)

Aber HALLO, der Bericht deckt sich mit dem wie ich das Strike nach meinem Test-Day in Bad Wildbad beschrieben habe. Das Rad geht von Haus aus verdammt gut, aber es gibt so ne art Speedschwelle, und sobald man über die hinaus kommt hat man das Gefühl jemand hätte nen Nachbrenner gezündet!  Auf einmal wird alles deutlich softer, man wird unwahrscheinlich schnell und steht auf dem Rad und denkt nur noch "...Alter, was is'n jetzt los..!?!?".
Der Kumpel der mit mir da war zum testen, selbst auf einem Session und sicher nicht langsam, meinte nur "Biste bekloppt ?? Der Ofen ist nur geliehen..!! Du kannst doch mit nem geliehenen Rad hier nicht dermaßen runter brennen...". Dabei war das nicht mal meine Idee,  sondern irgendwie echt das Rad selbst...

Lest mal den Test auf Pinkbike...


----------



## Reitermaniac (23. März 2015)

Hast einen Link zu dem Test?

Ich hab mitte Januar einen schwarzen Rahmen bestellt. Nun kam n Anruf er kommt frühestens Anfang Mai. Nur doof das ich mein altes Dh-bike schon für meine Freundin umgebaut hab.


----------



## slayer80 (23. März 2015)

Hast NUR den Rahmen bestellt? Mach mal PM, das wird in dem Fall auf jeden Fall schneller gehen als Mitte Mai.

Link zum Pinkbike-Test: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/solid-strike-review-2015.html

... und hier noch eine Auflistung aller Testberichte bis anhin: http://www.solidbikes.de/en/reviews


----------



## Reitermaniac (23. März 2015)

Achja, ich bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Service von Solid. Selten eine Firma gesehen die sich so für die Kunden einsetzt. Sollte also keinerlei Kritik oder so sein. Ist ja doof gewesen von mir... mein Bike vorzeitig zu zerrupfen.


----------



## _nico_03 (19. April 2015)

Also ich bin ungefähr 1,70 m groß und fahre das Solid Strike Elite Pro 2014 in M/L . Ich bin mit der Größe und der Geometrie allgemein sehr zufrieden und kann es nur weiterempfehlen. Es ist auch in M/L wendig, doch man merkt schon, dass es als Racebike konzipiert ist. Ich gehe damit bald in Maribor an den Start. Im Moment fahre ich es noch in 26", doch ich denke bis 2016 werde ich es auch in 650b fahren.


----------



## m0h (23. April 2015)

Weiß jemand zufällig, ob man immer noch in Bad Wildbad das Strike testen kann? Auf der Homepage sind nur Räder von Giant abgebildet.


----------



## _nico_03 (23. April 2015)

schreib halt ne mail


----------



## m0h (23. April 2015)

Danke für deine kompetente und niveauvolle Hilfe. Das werde ich machen.


----------



## _nico_03 (23. April 2015)

ja sry geht mindestens genauso schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (23. April 2015)

Wo er recht hat...


----------



## slayer80 (23. April 2015)

Wir betreiben den Shop in Bad Wildbad seit diesem Jahr leider nicht mehr. Die Radsportakademie, die vor hat, das jetzt selbst aufzuziehen, hat wohl Giant. 
Testbikes haben wir jedoch. Z.B. beim Bikefestival Freiburg sind wir mit Testbikes, oder komm (nach Vorankündigung) in Freudenstadt vorbei!


----------



## Dschlenz (24. April 2015)

Oder sag mal aus welcher Ecke von Deutschland du kommst, wenn es nur ums reine drauf setzen und "mal fühlen" geht, gibt es sicher nen stolzen Strike-Besitzer der dich mal testen lässt. Man kann dir ja dann ne PN schreiben oder so.

Also m0h, woher kommschde ??


----------



## Dschlenz (24. April 2015)

Hier stand Unsinn


----------



## m0h (24. April 2015)

Dschlenz schrieb:


> Oder sag mal aus welcher Ecke von Deutschland du kommst, wenn es nur ums reine drauf setzen und "mal fühlen" geht, gibt es sicher nen stolzen Strike-Besitzer der dich mal testen lässt. Man kann dir ja dann ne PN schreiben oder so.
> 
> Also m0h, woher kommschde ??



Ich komme aus dem Ortenaukreis. Nähe Achern. Wenn es die Zeit zulässt, werde ich mal nach Freiburg fahren.


----------



## slayer80 (27. April 2015)

Vom Ordenaugrais hasch ja net so weit nach Freudenstadt - komm doch einfach mal bei uns vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydiver81 (13. Mai 2015)

Was ist mit dem Online Shop passiert nur noch ein Strike model zuhaben..??


----------



## slayer80 (13. Mai 2015)

jo, momentan alles Andere ausverkauft


----------



## m0h (13. Mai 2015)

Gut das ich noch eins sichern konnte


----------



## Stemminator (22. Mai 2015)

Welchen Rahmen würdet ihr für 175cm Körpergröße empfehlen? XS oder S/M?

Lg 
Daniel


----------



## _nico_03 (22. Mai 2015)

s/m für park oder wenn du lieber handlichere bikes fährst, m/l für rennen oder wenn du liebere größere Bikes fährst ich fahr m/l und bin 1,70m groß und bin sehr zufrieden, aber ich fahre rennen:3


----------



## Resendisback (22. Mai 2015)

1,70m und M/L klingt aber echt heftig. Du bist noch nie ein S/M gefahren, oder?

Warum wird denn das Solid für 3250 nicht mehr mit der 888 Titan verkauft, sondern mit der Boxxer WC? 
Lese hier alles durch, gucke auf die HP und musste jetzt leider feststellen das eine Boxxer verbaut wird. Aaaaargh.


----------



## _nico_03 (22. Mai 2015)

Nein,s/m bin ich noch nie gefahren aber ich denke ich würde bei m/l bleiben, da ich ja auch rennen fahre und im moment gut zurecht komme (hab grad die 26er drin)..

Das weiß ich nicht, musst dich an Matthias Reichmann wenden. Er hat in diesem Thread auch mal nen Beitrag geschrieben.


----------



## 0skill (23. Mai 2015)

Bin 178 und fahre s/m 
Fahre aber keine Rennen und bin Anfänger 
Bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Bike und kann es nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## Dschlenz (23. Mai 2015)

Ich fahre mit 1,80m ein M/L und meine Frau mit 1,70m ein S/M.
Bin letztens mal eine runde mit dem Rad von der Frau gefahren und der Unterschied wird schon nach wenigen Metern klar. Das S/M ist ne ganze Ecke verspielter, aber ich bin mit meinem M/L schon sehr sehr zufrieden.


----------



## 0skill (23. Mai 2015)

es kommt halt stark darauf an was man haben/fahren will
für fun das kleinere für Race das größere würde ich mal sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayer80 (26. Mai 2015)

Wenn es steil, matischig, wurzellig und mies ist, fahr ich gern S/M. Fährt sich einfacher, und somit sicherer und  im Endeffekt sogar schneller. Unter 1 m 80 ist man mit dem S/M grundsätzlich fast besser bedient. Der fühlt sich nur beim ersten Aufsitzen so kurz an, weil das Sitzrohr recht weit vorn ist.


----------



## m0h (2. Juni 2015)

Wollte mal hier im Forum nachfragen, ob jemand schon ein bestelltest Strike Black Star bekommen hat, der Ende April / Anfang Mai bestellt hat bzw. ob es schon eine Info bezüglich eines Liefertermines gab. Die Liefertermine verschieben sich hin und her auf der Homepage


----------



## slayer80 (3. Juni 2015)

Momentan haben wir sogar ein paar wenige M/L und L/XL auf Lager - müssen wir nur zusammenbauen nach Bestellleingang.


----------



## m0h (3. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Info. Mal schauen vielleicht hab ich Glück und es klappt noch diesen Monat mit dem Bike, ja Geduld war noch nie meine Stärke


----------



## 3K-Power (6. Juni 2015)

Hi Leute...

Häng mich mal mit meinem verwegenen Vorhaben hier dran...

Ich fahr im Moment noch Enduro mit starker Neigung zum bergab fahren. Leider reicht mir der Federweg mit 170mm hinten nicht mehr aus und das Bike kommt zu oft an seine Grenze.

Jetzt hab ich mich schon ne ganze Weile nach tauglichen Enduros umgesehen und muss leider feststellen, ich bin schon irgendwie am Ende der Fahnenstange angekommen.

Zu mir selber: 1,82 und 105 kg fahrfertig.

Hab mir den Thread jetzt mal von vorne bis hinten durchgelesen; zwecks Kettenstrebenlänge und Gewichtsverteilung; denk mal beim Strike bin ich da richtig mit meinem Vorgaben...

Und jetzt mein Plan:

Ich würd den Strike Rahmen in M/L nehmen wollen; die Hütte mit ner xx1 ausstatten. Vorne würd ich meine 180er VAN weiter verwenden, weil das von der Einbauhöhe bei 26" passt und hinten würd ich den CCDB nehmen; den fahr ich im Enduro auch grad und bin mit dem mehr als zufrieden. Ich würde ne Variostütze verwenden und mich dann den Berg rauf quälen. Laufräder würd ich meine 26" weiter verwenden.

Beim Gewicht müsst ich in etwa wieder beim Enduro raus kommen mit gut 16kg.

Was meint ihr; könnte das klappen?  

Gruß


----------



## _nico_03 (6. Juni 2015)

Das Strike ist eine reine Shreddermaschine (wie ich heut mal wieder gesehen habe) und *kein Enduro*, auch wenn du mehr bergabfährst. Mein Strike bringt zwischen 19 und 20 kg auf die Waage, mit ner Dorado und nem dhx rc2. Falls du die 16 wirklich schaffen solltest, wobei ich skeptisch bin, müsstest du wirklich extrem gute Kondition haben, um deine 105 kg nen km raufzubekommen. Wenn du wirklich Downhill fahren willst, dann kann ich dir das Strike nur empfehlen, wenn du rauf auch willst dann lass es.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## 3K-Power (6. Juni 2015)

Ok lassen wir mal Gewicht und Fitness außen vor.

Als mein Enduro 14kg wog hat sich's auch net anders angefühlt wie jetzt mit 16...

Wenn's 18 werden is auch noch ok.

Ich frag eigentlich mehr wegen der Geometrie... Gabeleinbauhöhe hab ich geprüft, das würde gehen. Der längere Hinterbau plus der höhere Federweg würde mir auch in die Karten spielen.

Wo würde der Sattel stehen wenn man den auszieht bis 75cm (Tretlager bis OK Sattel)? Bei mir komm ich da grad auf 23cm hinter dem Tretlager raus wenn ich von OK Sattel (Mitte) lotrecht runter gehe...


----------



## ride-FX (6. Juni 2015)

Hm, also da dir die negativen Eigenschaften wohl bewusst sind, würd ich dir einfach nur mal raten, irgendwo ein Strike mit einer ungekürzten Sattelstütze ein paar Meter zu treten.
Vielleicht kann der Matze dir ja sagen, wo der Sattel in etwa landet.
Beim verwandten RE - RIP zumindest, ist der Sitzwinkel so flach, ich würde mir schwer tun, ne passende Vario Stütze zu finden, und dann müsst ich wohl bergauf ne härtere Feder einbauen, da dann wirklich viel Hebel auf den Dämpfer kommen würde.
Aber ich bin ja auch 15cm höher gewachsen...

Hast du mal ein Magix probe gefahren? Ich fahr hier die Localtrails alle mit meinem Solid Blade, ein Enduro wäre, wenn es etwas mehr rumpelt, sicher das richtigere. Früher nannte man solche Bikes "Mini - DH".


----------



## 3K-Power (6. Juni 2015)

Das Magix hab ich mir angeschaut. Da bin ich mit meinem (Morewood Jabula) auch schon. Zumal da laut Hersteller der Rahmen grad mal 0,5kg leichter ist als das Strike; das macht das Kraut weissgott net fett... Ich würde mir quasi mit dem Magix ein identisches Rad aufbauen, was ich erst schon hier habe.

Das Maß wo der Sattel da wäre; das wär echt klasse wenn das mal jemand bei seinem Strike ausmessen könnte.. Also das was da bei mir an Maßen raus kommt, dass ist eher schon schlecht. Und dadurch ich da auch noch einen Enduro typischen kurzen Hinterbau fahre, da knallt der Dämpfer halt auch mal durch...

Das Strike hab ich aus folgenden Gründen ins Auge gefasst; diese ganze Konstruktion am Heck; da gibt's keine "Durchführung" für den Dämpfer im Hauptrahmen. Die Sattelstrebe läuft durch. Das Ganze als Enduro aufgebaut sieht dann noch am ehesten nach Enduro aus von den ganzen Kisten her.

Das was man da als Mini DH bezeichnet; oder auch als Freerider benennen kann; das passt mir auch nicht so recht ins Konzept. Hab mir mal das Trek Session 88FR angesehen mit 200mm Federweg am Heck; das gefällt mir halt einfach nicht. Würde aber auch als "Enduro" durchgehen.

Da lieber das solid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loki1987 (6. Juni 2015)

Ich bin ja nicht ganz sicher ob du mehr Federweg brauchst.
Sind wir doch mal realistisch. Es gab eine Zeit als Downhillbikes durchaus mit 170mm auskamen obwohl andere längst 200-250mm hatten. Das Commencal fällt mir da z.B. ein. Und niemand hat sich über das Fahrwerk als limitierenden Faktor beschwert.
Dazu kommt, dass es ja durchaus Fahrer gibt die die Bikes mit Sicherheit mehr fordern als du und auch hier hört man von niemandem, dass moderne Enduros überfordert sind.
Ich vermute, du erwartest dir zu viel von dem Mehr an Federweg. Downhillbikes unterscheiden sich wesentlich weniger durch den Federweg von anderen Bikeklassen als viel mehr durch die Geometrie.

Kannst du evtl mal erklären warum du mehr Federweg möchtest? In wiefern hält dich der "wenige" Federweg zurück? Zu wenig Traktion? Zu wenig Durchschlagschutz? Nicht komfortabel genug?
Ich behaupte es liegt nicht an der Menge sondern an der Qualität. Es gibt Hinbterbauten die funktionieren besser als andere und vor allem harmonieren manche nicht mit den Dämpfern mit denen sie ausgeliefert werden. Auch können Dämpfer schlichtweg die Performance limitieren. Dämpfertuning, neuer Dämpfer (evtl. Stahlfeder) oder Rahmen mit anderem Hinterbaukonzept wären hier möglich Ansatzpunkte.

Du fällst mit deinen Maßen wie Gewicht und Größe nicht gerade aus dem normalen Spektrum und sicher nicht in dem wie sehr du das Bike forderst (nicht böse gemeint, aber es gibt sicher genug Leute die ihr bike härter rannehmen  ). Da du der einzige mit diesem Problem bist, unterstelle ich einfach mal, dass du falsche Ansprüche/Vorstellungen hast. Nicht um dich zu ärgern, sondern um dir einen Fehlkauf zu ersparen.


----------



## 3K-Power (6. Juni 2015)

Ja diesbezüglich hab ich mir natürlich auch meine Gedanken gemacht. Der Seriendämpfer CCDBA ging schon ganz gut. Ich musste den halt mit sehr viel Druck fahren dass ich nen gescheiten Sag hatte. Vorne war ne 170er Deville drin; auch hier maximaler Druck; aber die hab ich bei meinem Gewicht nicht in Griff bekommen und hab dann auf die 180er VAN gewechselt. Diese funktioniert mit der starken Feder astrein; spricht genial an und ich nutze den Federweg voll aus ohne dass die mir beim Bremsen durchrauscht.

Folglich dessen hab ich hinten auch auf Coil gewechselt. Das Ansprechverhalten ist um Welten besser mit dem CCDBCoil als mit dem Air; leidet ja auch nix dabei durch  den maximalen Luftdruck.

Ich nehm das Bike schon ordentlich ran. Schranz quer durch'n Wald spontan ohne vorher ne Strecke zu erkunden.. Sicher dieser Umstand mit unvorhersehbaren Hindernissen gepaart mit meinem sicherlich nicht perfekten Fahrstil bringen da das Bike an seine Grenze und der Anschlaggummi sagt mir, ich war hinten Anschlag durch.

An dieser Stelle hätt ich halt gern paar mehr Reserven. 

Ich hab jetzt auch noch nen anderen Kandidaten auf der Liste; das Rocky Mountain Flatline passt mir auch ganz gut ins Konzept...


----------



## Loki1987 (6. Juni 2015)

Also ganz ehrlich, mir ist das etwas suspekt.
Wo fährt man denn quer durch den Wald und fährt spontan Drops über 2m (das nehm ich jetzt mal als geschätzte Höhe an ab der man evtl. nen harten Durchschlag provozieren kann)? Oder klatscht du die Dinger alle ins Flat? 
Das Problem könnte auch am Dämpfer liegen. Wenn dein hinterbau auf die Endprogression eines Luftdämpfers ausgelegt ist, dann wird der sehr lineare CCDB dem evtl. einfach nicht gerecht. Evtl. hast du auf der Suche nach mehr Komfort auch einfach eine zu weiche Feder verbaut.
Was steckt denn für ne Feder im bike?

Und wenn der Anschlaggummi hinten dir sagt, dass der Dämpfer durch war. Merkst du das auch beim Fahren? Also in dem Sinn, dass es hart durchschlägt und das Material unnötig belastet wird oder du die Kontrolle verlierst?


----------



## 3K-Power (6. Juni 2015)

Den Durchschlag merke ich nicht. 

Feder ist ne 500er Nukeproof drin; laut Rechner würde die 450er aber schon reichen. Mit der 450er brauchte ich aber etwa 8 Umdrehungen Vorspannung, was nach CaneCreek 2 über Maximum sind. Mit der 500er hab ich bei 3 Umdrehungen 30% Sag.

Tja da sind kaum mal größere Drops dabei, eher unvorhergesehene Löcher oder unter Laub und Moos versteckte Wurzeln oder Stämme.

Evtl verlang ich auch einfach zu viel von dem Rad.


----------



## Loki1987 (6. Juni 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Evtl verlang ich auch einfach zu viel von dem Rad.



Ich bin mir da sogar ziemlich sicher, dass das der Grund ist 
Wie gesagt, da gibts Andere die die Bikes ganz schön heftig herprügeln und solche Probleme nicht haben.
Zumal wenn du beim Fahren keinen Durchschlag spürst, dann nutzt du ja eigentlich nur den Federweg voll aus. Das wäre doch ideal.
Wie gesagt ich will da jetzt nicht blöd an dich dran labern, aber das klingt so ein wenig wie die typischen Threads "Ich brauche ein DH-Bike" in denen dann beschrieben wird, dass man seit zwei Wochen die lokalen Feldwege unsicher macht und deshalb nun gerne ein Santa V10 oder ähnliches kaufen möchte. Teste am besten erstmal ein DH-Bike und schau ob das Mehr an Federweg tatsächlich die Probleme für dich löst oder ob du dir hier zu viel erwartest.

Fällt man auch nur ein wenig aus dem Bereich in dem das bike ideal arbeitet muss man leider auch ein wenig mit den reultierenden Fahreigenschaften leben. Ich bin leicht und nicht der Kräftigste. DH-bikes werden für mich immer etwas träge im Handling sein, wenn ich nicht gerade irrwitzige Summen in Gewichtstuning investiere. Wenn man wie du etwas mehr wiegt, wird man mit höheren Luftdrücken und schlechterem Ansprechverhalten leben müssen.
Die Physik setzt dann doch irgendwo noch Grenzen.
Aber man muss auch sagen, dass das heute zum Glück nur nboch minimale Nachteile sind, da die bikes im Allgemeinen so gut funktionieren.

Evtl probier einfach mal ein anderes Enduro wie das Magix und lass es falls möglich ideal auf dich einstellen um zu schauen, ob du damit die selben Probleme hast.

Alternativ, Dämpfer tunen lassen. Danach hast zumindest die Gewissheit, dass alles ideal eingestellt ist.


----------



## 3K-Power (6. Juni 2015)

Muss mal schauen wo ich an so ein DH ran komme. Hab mal vergleichsweise das Norco vom Kollegen getestet, das hatte ich gleich am Limit bzw war's zu ruppig (selbe Fahrerstatur).

Ich werd mal nen Park anlaufen und da mal nen angelegten Trail testen wie sich der Ofen da so schlägt; hab ich da die Probleme nicht, dann is mein Terrain das falsche für das Bike. 

Ach und ich fahr schon paar Tage. Enduro jetzt die zweite Saison; Rad ist ansich auch Klasse und auch nicht billig aufgebaut; ich überdenke mal meine Streckenwahl etwas sorgfältiger..

Danke für eure Ratschläge; beim Preis eines Strike wär ein Fehlkauf eher ein teures Unterfangen!

Edit:

Das Magix (wie oben schon geschrieben) ist nichts anderes wie ein Jabula. Das würde absolut keinen Sinn machen. Kannst das gerne mal optisch vergleichen, ich denke da stimmst du zu...






Am CCDB gibts meines Wissens nichts zu Tunen. Ich geh nochmal an die HSC ran und dreh mal noch ne halbe rein. Evtl is dann schon was besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loki1987 (6. Juni 2015)

Die Optik hat wenig mit der Performance des Hinterbaus zu tun.
Ich habs mir nun nicht genau angeschaut und es muss ja auch nicht das Magix sein (aber bei dem wird immer der Hinterbau gelobt, weshalb ich das spontan genannt habe), aber ein Rahmen mit mehr Endprogression kann bei deinem Gewicht softer abgestimmt werden ohne dauernd durch zu schlagen. Dabei kannst du aber nicht nach der Optik gehen. Sonst müsste auch ein Trek Session genau gleich funktionieren wie das Magix, das Jabula, diverse Konas etc.

Der Matze kann da aber sicher mehr dazu sagen!


----------



## 0skill (8. Juni 2015)

kannst du bitte mal ein Video von einer deiner Fahrten machen
micht würden die Strecken die du da so fährst echt mal interessieren
Ich hab das Magix und das Strike und beim Magix hatte ich noch nie das gefühl das ich das Bike an oder über seine Grenzen bringe
und hier in Salzburg und Umgebung gibt es mit Sicherheit genügend hartes Gelände
Das kann dir der @Loki1987  sicherlich bestätigen


----------



## 3K-Power (8. Juni 2015)

Also ich Kauf mir jetzt net extra ne Helmkamera...

Da ich ja den "Durchschlag" nicht höre oder spüre, hab ich anscheinend den Dämpfer doch optimal eingestellt, damit der den Federweg voll nutzt. 

Ich hab eine andere Entscheidung getroffen. Meine Verlobte bekommt mein Enduro und ich Bau mir nen tourentauglichen (für meine Verhältnisse vertretbar) Freerider auf mit bis zu 215mm hinten. Wird aber kein Solid.


----------



## enzu (19. Juni 2015)

Gude,
bin gerade dabei nach einem neuen Rahmen, da mein Operator mir für das was ich im Moment fahre etwas zu klein ist ( ist ein S ).
Das solid passt da gut zu dem was ich suche, nur will ich es wenn erstmal in 26" fahren.
Kann man da das Setup so Tief und Flach belassen wie es für 27.5 vorgesehen ist oder sollte man für 26er eher auf die Kurze strebe und somit auf den steileren Lenkwinkel wechseln? 
Mit 1,73 sollte ja S/M ganz gut passen.


----------



## _nico_03 (19. Juni 2015)

Ich fahr das Strike in M/L mit ca 1,70m auf 26" und der langen Kettenstrebenlänge (hab ne 180er Bremsscheibe und ne Saint drauf und da ist es nicht möglich auf der kurzen zu fahren, weil der bremssattel am rahmen anstößt). Mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel hab ich kein Problem, aber das musst du einfach probieren, was dir besser passt...

Bzgl. Größe kommt es auf deine Fahrweise an, ob du S/M oder M/L nimmst (wurde weiter oben im Thread schon diskutiert). Mir als Rennfahrer gefallen eher große Rahmen, lieber Zeit in den Kurven verlieren, als die Kontrolle bei High-Speed.


----------



## Loki1987 (19. Juni 2015)

Also die 27,5" Tretlagereinstellung mit 26" zu fahren halte ich kaum für praktikabel. Mein Tretlager mit 27,5" Laufrädern liegt auf 344mm Höhe. Jetzt zieh da nochmal 1-1,5cm ab, dann liegt das schon extrem tief. Ich vermute damit wirst du andauernd aufsetzen.
Aber auch die 26" EInstellung ist ja nicht gerade steil und hoch, das passt also schon.
Außerdem sind das ganze ohnehin zwei unabhängige Einstellungen. Einmal die Kettenstrebenlänge und einmal Tretlagerhöhe/Lenkwinkel.


----------



## _nico_03 (19. Juni 2015)

Ja die 27,5er Tretlagerhöhe auf 26" Laufräder würd ich auch nicht fahren..ich fahre ja wie gesagt im Moment noch 26" und das auf der 26er Tretlagerhöhe und das geht perfekt, nur in wirklich extremen Kompressionskurven stoße ich leicht am Boden an.


----------



## enzu (19. Juni 2015)

Wäre die Wartezeit nur nicht so lange auf einer der Kompletträder hätte ich mir direkt eines der Kompletträder geholt :/ 

Habe mich auch gerade nochmal gemessen und es sind eher 1,71 und da ich vorher eher kleinere Bikes gefahren bin, werd ich wohl den S/M holen. Hat zum alten Rahmen immer noch 30mm mehr Reach. M/L wäre mir da etwas zu groß.


----------



## Loki1987 (19. Juni 2015)

Auf jeden Fall S/M für dich.
Frag mal den Matze, der meinte neulich erst,dass sie noch welche auf Lager haben. Kommt halt auf die Größe an. Am besten ruf mal an und erfrage genau wann du deines bekommen könntest. Manchmal gehts doch schneller als die HP sagt.


----------



## enzu (26. Juni 2015)

Habe mich erstmal für den blanken Rahmen in S/M entschieden. Habe noch eine Vivid r2c 2015 in passender Größe und MM Tune, der mir bisher ganz gut gefällt. Nächstes Jahr vielleicht dann auf 27.5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dschlenz (26. Juni 2015)

650B kann ich echt empfehlen. Gefühlt läuft es einfach "sauberer" und bietet einfach einen Tick mehr Sicherheit wenn's mal knapp wird.
Wenn du die Gelegenheit hast musste es mal testen. Am besten auf einer möglichst groben Strecke die du im Idealfall auch sehr gut kennst. Wirste staunen...


----------



## spunkt (16. Juli 2015)

Hallihallo,

über Google findet man einen Link auf das Solid Strike in XS - Die eigentliche Seite existiert allerdings nicht.
Was hat es denn mit der Größe XS auf sich? Gab es mal die Größe XS oder wird es das Strike zukünftig in XS geben?


----------



## Loki1987 (27. Juli 2015)

Morgane Charre hat ja anscheinend eine kompaktere Ladies Version bekommen, vielleicht soll die ja zukünftig in serie gehen?
Slayer80 kann da evtl. was dazu sagen.


----------



## Satyrzinker (26. Oktober 2015)

Hallo
ich habe vor in nächster Zeit mir ein Solid Strike zuzulegen, allerdings verzweifel ich bei der Rahmengröße: M/L oder L/XL? Ich bin 1,90 groß und bin vorher ein yt tues gefahren, welches nicht schlecht war. Einsatzgebiet ist Hometrail und Bikepark, eher keine Rennen.


----------



## slayer80 (26. Oktober 2015)

@spunkt81: Strike XS war anfangs unser interner NAme für das Strike mit auf Frauen angepasster Geometrie. Wie Loki richtig sagt, haben wir die Karre ursprünglich für Morgane Charre konstruiert, jetzt gibt es das Replica ihres Rades in Serie - nennt sich Strike FLARE. Es ist nicht einfach kleiner, es hat auch andere Winkel und z.B. auch eine andere Kettenstrebenlänge. Das Gesamtpaket ist auf ein spielerischeres Handling ausgelegt, habe das im News-Forum mal ausgiebig erklärt. Hier der Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/euro...r-das-neue-enduro.766955/page-4#post-13222988

@Satyrzinker: Nimm n L-XL. Das ML wird Dir nicht zu klein sein, aber Du kannst n L-XL bei Deiner Grösse fahren und Länge läuft.


----------



## MEGA (28. Oktober 2015)

@Satyrzinker: Nimm n L-XL. Das ML wird Dir nicht zu klein sein, aber Du kannst n L-XL bei Deiner Grösse fahren und Länge läuft.[/QUOTE]

Kann ich nur unterschreiben, fahre selbst seit kurzem ein L/XL mit 187 und ist in der tat wirklich überhaupt nicht träge! Von dem am Papier recht langen Radstand und dem langen Hinterbau darf man sich wirklich nicht stoßen, läuft superruhig, sensibel und geht dabei erstaunlich gut ums Eck.


----------



## werwurm (31. Dezember 2015)

Soeben habe ich auch ein Exemplar bestellt und möchte meine Überlegungen mit Euch teilen.

Zuerst die Grösse. Ich habe mich mit meinen 175cm für ein M/L Rahmen entschieden. Allerdings ist ein Diety Micro DM (28mm) oder ONOFF Stoic (20mm) Vorbau geplant. Das dürfte die Übergrösse etwas ausgleichen und ein bisschen mehr MX-Feeling in die Lenkung bringen.

Einsatzgebiet werden Strecken wie Verbier, Crans Montana, Chur oder PDS sein. Von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass der Rahmen nicht zu gross sein wird.

Dämpfer: CCDB kommt für mich eher nicht mehr in Frage. Es ist ein guter, obwohl etwas "lahmer" Dämpfer. Ich hatte den bereits im M6, Aurum und Wilson. Nur im Aurum hat der gut "performt". Die anderen Rahmen hat er in "Sitzklo" verwandelt. Das grosse Problem ist, dass dieser Dämpfer nicht jedes WE Biken + 2 Wochen Bikeurlaub mitmacht. (zumindest bei mir) Er muss einfach zu oft "geserviced" (schlimmes Wort) werden.
Von daher ein Experiment: DVO Jade + Vivid als backup. Beim DVO gefällt mir, dass ich den Shimstack ändern kann und den Druck des Ausgleichsbehälters. Ob der eine Saison überlebt bleibt sei dahingestellt. In der Schweiz kann man den aber für 500CHF haben.

Empfohlene Gabeleinbauhöhe: 570mm? Wie soll ich das Erreichen. Ausser der 26" Fox Gabel ist jede Gabel länger. Zusätzlich kommen 3 - 8 mm Steuersatz dazu. So ende ich bei einer Boxxer mit locker 590mm. Das macht den Flachen Lenkwinkel noch flacher. Zu flach..


----------



## slayer80 (1. Januar 2016)

werwurm schrieb:


> Soeben habe ich auch ein Exemplar bestellt und möchte meine Überlegungen mit Euch teilen.
> 
> Zuerst die Grösse. Ich habe mich mit meinen 175cm für ein M/L Rahmen entschieden. Allerdings ist ein Diety Micro DM (28mm) oder ONOFF Stoic (20mm) Vorbau geplant. Das dürfte die Übergrösse etwas ausgleichen und ein bisschen mehr MX-Feeling in die Lenkung bringen.
> 
> ...




Morgen,

jo, die Grösse passt. Sonst kannst n Reachset auf kurz einbauen. Das Teil ist jetzt lieferbar. 
CC-DB: Den musst Du im Strike eher langsam fahren. Bzgl. Service: Ich glaub, es hängt auch viel davon ab, ob Du Glück hast oder einen Montagsdämpfer erwischst. Bei mir hat der mal eine Saison problemlos mitgemacht, bei einer Teamkollegin war das Ding nach 2 Abfahrten durch. Und ich wiege mehr, fahre agressiver und schneller und fahre eine 3 mal so harte Druckstufe, fahre folglich viel Höhere Drücke im Dämpfer als sie.

Zur Einbauhöhe: Kuckst Du da: http://www.solidbikes.de/media/files/68726_E_Geometry.pdf 
570 ist die Einbauhöhe, wenn Du das Bike in 26" fährst... die Boxxxer hat da 565 dann, plus 5 mm Steuersatz.
581 mm hast Du, wenn Du in 650B fährst.
WICHTIG: Was viele nicht bedenken ist die Tatsache, dass die Gabeln unterschiedliche Offsets haben. Je mehr Offset, desto höher kannst Du die Gabel fahren ohne Dein Cockpit zu erhöhen oder den Lenkwinkel flacher zu machen. Die BOS IDylle FCV 37 z.B. komm bei mir auf 590 mm Einbauhöhe (nachgemessen). Sie hat jedoch einen Offset von 56 mm, dadurch hast Du trotzdem Deinen 62er-Lenkwinkel, auch wenn die Gabel eigentlich einen Zentimeter länger ist. 
Übrigens, je grösser Dein Laufradradius und je flacher Dein Lenkwinkel, desto mehr offset benötigst Du an der Gabel, damit die Lenkgeometrie noch gut funktioniert. Denn je flacher der Lenkwinkel, und je grösser Dein Laufraddurchmesser, desto grösser der Nachlauf. Dies kannst Du über einen längeren Gabeloffset ausgleichen. Deswegen funktioniert ein Strike in 650B nur bedingt mit 26"-Gabel - es lenkt sich "bockig", da der Nachlauf zu gross wird. 

Thema Gabel / Dämpfer: Frag mal bei uns an, ob wir Dir nicht einen Rahmen / Gabel / Dämpferkit bestehen aus BOS Idylle FCV, BOS Void und Solid Strike anbieten können. Denn die Kombo ist ziemlich perfekt. Ist auch nicht allzu schwer abzustimmen, da der Einstellbereich des Voids auf unseren Rahmen angepasst wurde und nicht unnötig gross ist. Kannst nicht viel falsch machen.

Vivid im Strike: Meines Erachtens nicht die allererste Wahl. 

Dämpfer im Stike, meine persönliche Hitliste:
#1: BOS Void im entsprechenden Setting (SOL1... speziell für uns angefertigt)
#2: BOS Void in ST04
#3: BOS Stoy (Setting ST04)
#4: Marzocchi Moto C2R2 (wenn man weiss, wie man ihn abstimmt) oder CANECREEK Doublebarrel Coil (wie gesagt, mit eher langsamerer Zugstufe fahren)
#5: Vivid Air
#6: Vivid Coil (MM-Tune)

Jade habe ich im Strike noch nie gefahren.
CC DB Air, find ich, passt nicht gescheit ins Strike, egal wie viele Spacers verbaut sind. 

Gruss
Matse


----------



## werwurm (1. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Aufklärung.

Anscheinend habe ich zu weit nach unten scrollt bei dem Dokument zur Geo und bin bei 26" gelandet :-D

Da ich generell keine Luftfederung (mehr) am DH Bike fahre, kommt nur BOS Stoy in Frage. Ich werde diesbezüglich noch Euch anschreiben. Keine Luft - aus einem einfachen Grund. Zu viel Arbeit an den Teilen. Ich kann mir schöneres vorstellen als in Crans Montana auf dem Zeltplatz im Halbdunkeln noch die Gabel auseinander nehmen zu müssen, weil sie schon wieder nicht richtig läuft. ;-) Mein "Sorglos Setup" besteht aus einer Boxxer Race mit Fast Suspension Kartusche. Und bei dem Preis hat man einfach noch eine zweite Gabel dabei und muss nur die Kartusche umschrauben, sollte etwas grobes passiert sein.

Noch mal zu der Gabellänge. Da ich jetzt selbst nicht im Stande bin es auszurechnen. Eine Boxxer, 2mm über Max-Federweg geklemmt. Wie hoch darf der Steuersatz sein. Offset der Boxxer ist 48mm. Ich habe hier nämlich den Reset Flatstack 07 rumliegen (http://reset-racing.de/wp-15-neu/wp...8/RESET_Steuersaetze_Flatstack_Uebersicht.jpg) mit 7,5mm. Das ergibt aber dann 590mm insgesamt. Beim Wilson war es nicht schlecht den Rahmen bisschen höher zu haben. Sollte ich aber beim Strike nicht etwas möglichst flaches nehmen um mir die Geo nicht zu versauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayer80 (1. Januar 2016)

werwurm schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung.
> 
> Anscheinend habe ich zu weit nach unten scrollt bei dem Dokument zur Geo und bin bei 26" gelandet :-D
> 
> ...



Rein gefühlsmässig sage ich mal, das passt. Boxxer passt gut ins Strike, und die 2.5 mm, die der Steuersatz höher baut als unserer machen nicht viel aus.


----------



## _nico_03 (1. Januar 2016)

Servus, besitze auch n solid strike (dorado pro + fox dhx rc2), allerdings noch in 26". Möchte demnächst auf 650B umsteigen, die Dorado soll ja für beide Laufradgrößen geeignet sein (..?), kann das sein oder vermies ich mir so die Geometrie?

Und was meint ihr zu der Kombi Dorado und DHX rc2 (beide original, kein Tuning)?


----------



## slayer80 (1. Januar 2016)

_nico_03 schrieb:


> Servus, besitze auch n solid strike (dorado pro + fox dhx rc2), allerdings noch in 26". Möchte demnächst auf 650B umsteigen, die Dorado soll ja für beide Laufradgrößen geeignet sein (..?), kann das sein oder vermies ich mir so die Geometrie?
> 
> Und was meint ihr zu der Kombi Dorado und DHX rc2 (beide original, kein Tuning)?



Du kannst die Dorado schon mit 650B fahren, aber aufgrund des eher geringen Offsets wirst Du beim Lenken immer etwas "nachdruck" am Lenker geben müssen... das Rad geht nicht so ganz freiwillig in die Kurve... aber geht schon, bin selbst lange so rumgefahren. 

DHX RC2: Keine Ahnung, habe den selbst noch nie gefahren.


----------



## _nico_03 (1. Januar 2016)

Ich fahre n Strike Elite Pro von 2014, das mit beiden Laufradgrößen kompatibel ist.
Wenn ich den gleichen Nachlauf und Lenkwinkel bei größeren Laufrädern haben will, muss ich den Offset vergrößern, richtig? Warum wird dann bei größeren Laufrädern eine höhere Gabeleinbaulänge empfohlen, die eine Abflachung des Lenkwinkels zur Folge hat und das wiederum den ohnehin schon größeren Nachlauf nochmals vergrößert? Lieg ich da falsch?




slayer80 schrieb:


> Deswegen funktioniert ein Strike in 650B nur bedingt mit 26"-Gabel - es lenkt sich "bockig", da der Nachlauf zu gross wird.



HÄ?


Und noch eine Frage, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Offset irgenwie zu erhöhen? Dann wären ja alle Probleme gelöst


----------



## Deleted 337784 (20. Januar 2016)

slayer80 schrieb:


> Rein gefühlsmässig sage ich mal, das passt. Boxxer passt gut ins Strike, und die 2.5 mm, die der Steuersatz höher baut als unserer machen nicht viel aus.


		fahre momentan noch eine 26'er Boxxer in meinem 2015 Strike. würde aber gerne auf 650b umsteigen. Entweder nehme ich eine boxxer oder eine MZ 380 C2R2 Titanium...geht die MZ gut im Strike mit ihren 46mm offset...oder doch lieber die Boxxer?


----------



## ride-FX (20. Januar 2016)

Kannst du nicht einfach das Casting tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 337784 (20. Januar 2016)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht einfach das Casting tauschen?


 das war mein plan, fahre gerade eine  umgebaute boxxer r2c2 von 2014 mit charger dämpfung und air upgrade kit. Werde mir eine aktuelle 27,5 rc holen und meine charger dämpfung sowie das air upgrade kit einbauen aus meiner aktuellen boxxer. die alte als ersatz behalten...dennoch bin ich am überlegen mir die MZ C2R2  Titanium einzubauen...von der einbaulänge her passt das ja. nur bin ich eben etwas verunsichert mit der diskussion oben zwecks dem offset...da slayer80 ja ein 56offset fährt mit seiner bos...und ja gesagt wurde das je flacher das offset umso mehr nachdruck und bockigheit der gabel...das will ich natürlich nicht. hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen...


----------



## slayer80 (20. Januar 2016)

_nico_03 schrieb:


> Ich fahre n Strike Elite Pro von 2014, das mit beiden Laufradgrößen kompatibel ist.
> Wenn ich den gleichen Nachlauf und Lenkwinkel bei größeren Laufrädern haben will, muss ich den Offset vergrößern, richtig? Warum wird dann bei größeren Laufrädern eine höhere Gabeleinbaulänge empfohlen, die eine Abflachung des Lenkwinkels zur Folge hat und das wiederum den ohnehin schon größeren Nachlauf nochmals vergrößert? Lieg ich da falsch?
> 
> 
> ...




Der Nachlauf wird von Lenkwinkel, Laufradgröße und Offset der Gabel masßgeblich beeinflusst. Falcher Lenkwinkel gibt viel Nachlauf, große Laufräder geben noch mehr Nachlauf, Offset an der Gabel verringert den Nachlauf. 
Offset erhöhen: Andere Gabel oder fräs Dir Custom-Gabelbrücken... Ersteres ist billiger.


----------



## slayer80 (20. Januar 2016)

Kenzingen schrieb:


> das war mein plan, fahre gerade eine  umgebaute boxxer r2c2 von 2014 mit charger dämpfung und air upgrade kit. Werde mir eine aktuelle 27,5 rc holen und meine charger dämpfung sowie das air upgrade kit einbauen aus meiner aktuellen boxxer. die alte als ersatz behalten...dennoch bin ich am überlegen mir die MZ C2R2  Titanium einzubauen...von der einbaulänge her passt das ja. nur bin ich eben etwas verunsichert mit der diskussion oben zwecks dem offset...da slayer80 ja ein 56offset fährt mit seiner bos...und ja gesagt wurde das je flacher das offset umso mehr nachdruck und bockigheit der gabel...das will ich natürlich nicht. hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen...


 Mz 380C2R2 habe ich selbst während der Saison 2014 im Strike gefahren, die passt.


----------



## enzu (20. Januar 2016)

Strike wurde doch auch anfangs mit der 380C2R2 angeboten oder nicht?


----------



## slayer80 (20. Januar 2016)

enzu schrieb:


> Strike wurde doch auch anfangs mit der 380C2R2 angeboten oder nicht?


Genau.... die Gabel passt da rein.


----------



## sued893 (25. Januar 2016)

@slayer80 

Hi sagt mal plant ihr zufällig irgendwann mal ein XL/xxl strike mit nem reach um 490 ?


----------



## ride-FX (25. Januar 2016)

Wie groß bist du?


----------



## sued893 (25. Januar 2016)

2 m Schrittlänge 1m das Problem ist das man dabei immer so schnell mit den oberkörper vorne über der Achse hängt .


----------



## slayer80 (25. Januar 2016)

sued893 schrieb:


> 2 m Schrittlänge 1m das Problem ist das man dabei immer so schnell mit den oberkörper vorne über der Achse hängt .



Wir haben n 62er-Lenkwinkel, da musch Dich wirklich weit vor lehnen :-D
Also, von 453 bis 490 sind es fast 4 cm, das wären 2 Grössen. 490 machen wir sicher nicht... kenne auch sonst keinen Hersteller, der Rahmen für Leute ab 2 m 15 anbietet. 
Ah doch, einen... z.B. Reichmann Engineering. Das wäre dann aber n Custom-Frame, den gibt es nicht für 1259 Euro. Mit ungefähr dem Doppelten solltest Du hin kommen... wobei ich 490 nach wie vor für etwas übertrieben finde. 475 könnte evtl. noch Sinn machen...


----------



## ride-FX (26. Januar 2016)

Hey,  ich bin 198 groß und fahre das XL mit Reach Set und 55er Vorbau. Das geht super. Wenn du den Reach noch weiter erhöhen würdest, bekommst du Probleme mit dem Radstand wegen dem langen Hinterbau. 

Ich kann den Wunsch aber sehr nachvollziehen... An einem Prototypen wäre ich auch interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayer80 (26. Januar 2016)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Hey,  ich bin 198 groß und fahre das XL mit Reach Set und 55er Vorbau. Das geht super. Wenn du den Reach noch weiter erhöhen würdest, bekommst du Probleme mit dem Radstand wegen dem langen Hinterbau.
> 
> Ich kann den Wunsch aber sehr nachvollziehen... An einem Prototypen wäre ich auch interessiert.



Durch den langen Hinterbau brauchst Du auch keinen so megalangen Reach, da Du beim Strike eher mittig im Rad stehst als drauf liegst. Deswegen sind die 453 (oder 459 mit Reachset) eine stattliche Größe.

Ihr müsst auch immer auf das Gesamtkonzept der Geo schauen: Ich kann mich erinnern, so 2005, da war n Bike mit 1 m 21 Radstand kaum fahrbar, total bockig und irgendwie viel zu lang. Mittlerweile fahre ich selbst 1 m 26, und das Teil geht top ums Eck.


----------



## ChrisXdPro (27. Januar 2016)

Pivot Phoenix Carbon ist das längste was ich so kenne vom Reach her, hat 48,21cm in XL...
Ich bin auch 1m94, mit 55mm Vorbau und ohne Reachset komme ich sehr gut klar, verstehe den Wunsch aber auch. Das Strike erfordert ja allgemein etwas mehr Nachdruck in den Kurven, aber dafür kannst du es sehr gut laufen lassen...zu lang ist aber auch nicht schön. Falls ich noch wachse kann ich zum Glück ja aber noch ein Reachset verbauen...


----------



## GravityFan (9. Februar 2016)

Mal eine andere Frage: Momentan gibts bei euch auf der Webseite ja "nur" die World-Cup Modelle vom Strike und das Flare. Kommen da irgendwann wieder etwas günstigere Modelle um die 3000 Euro? Oder werden nur noch die Top-Modelle angeboten?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. Februar 2016)

Hoffentlich auch deutlich unter EUR 3.000,--. Nicht jeder Racer hat so viel Geld und gerade der Nachwuchs muss auf den Preis achten. Wie viel hat bisher das günstigste Strike gekostet? EUR 2.400,--? Teuer kann ja jeder, aber ein günstiges, Sieg fähiges(!) Bike hin zu stellen ist eine Kunst.


----------



## ChrisXdPro (10. Februar 2016)

Ja okay alles schön und gut aber was erwartest du denn? Mal so grob, gx 10 fach und guide r und boxxer rc und kage rc von rs bzw sram ist für mich das mindeste was sinn macht, alle anderen teile kommen ja von reverse, aber selbst so kommt man ja ned deutlich unter 3000 raus...


----------



## GravityFan (10. Februar 2016)

Also mich würde z.B. eine Ausstattung wie die des Propain Rage 2 interessieren. Das sollte (wie ja beim Rage gezeigt) um die 3000 Euro möglich sein.


----------



## sued893 (10. Februar 2016)

Naja wenn man Gabel und Dämpfer gegen ein OEM Rock Shox tauscht kommt man doch schon fast bei 3 k an, dabei ist die Boxxer noch ein spitzen Tuning Objekt fürs nächste Weihnachten, wenn man jetzt noch bremsen und antrieb auf zee umstellt dürfte man so bei 2.7 landen . Carbon Lenker und Sattelstütze brauch auch nicht jeder hobby Pilot. 
Ich seh da noch Potential. Frage ist halt ob der Kundenkreis für Solid und Canyon Propain Radon YT sich so über schneiden, dass es sich für die Jungs und Mädels lohnt so ein Produkt anzubieten oder ob man am Ende drauf sitzen bleibt. Unter 2.5 wird es vermutlich auch verdammt schwer. 

Bin so ein bisschen ein Fan von Shimano bei Verschleißteilen, dazu gehören bei mir aufgrund mangelnder Fahrtechnik auch Schaltwerke. Die sind in den Folgekosten einfach günstiger.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. Februar 2016)

Propain schafft das und YT sowieso. Nur als Beispiel...


----------



## Vorstadtkind (11. Februar 2016)

Ich hätte auch Interesse an einer 'economy' Version des Strikes. Etwas durchschnittlichere Parts, die man aber troztdem nicht unbedingt upgraden muss. Boxxer Team/Vivid Dämpfer (oder was auch immer gut ins Strike passt und günstiger als der Bos ist), MT 5 statt MT 7, keine Carbon Parts. Sollte doch für ca. 3K möglich sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (11. Februar 2016)

naja, so wie ich das mitbekommen is Solid eine wirklich kleine Schmiede und eventuell reicht ihnen das Finanziell schon und müssen nicht den Markt fluten wie Canyon und co wo man sich dann eh denkt :" schon wieder n Canyon".


----------



## GravityFan (11. Februar 2016)

Wenn man nicht nur das Topmodell anbietet heißt das ja nicht gleich "den Markt fluten". Zumal YT oder Canyon ja eh aufgrund ihrer Werbung bei den Verkäufen vorne liegen würden. Aber ein vernünftig augestattetes Modell für kleineren Geldbeutel würde sich sicherlich lohnen. Ich kenne genug Leute, bei denen bei ca. 3000 Euro für ein Rad in der Regel Schluss ist und die daher eher bei YT, Propain, Canyon o.Ä. einkaufen. Ein Strike in der Preisklasse würde sich sicherlich gut machen, ist schließlich ein Top Rad.

@slayer80 :
Kannst du dazu was sagen? Habt ihr sowas vor, oder bleibt es bei den Top-Modellen?


----------



## Vorstadtkind (24. Februar 2016)

Gibt zwar noch keine wirklichen Informationen, aber dem Bild nach scheint es, als ob der Wunsch nach einer günstigeren Variante des Strikes erhört wurde.

http://www.solidbikes.de/de/strike-gravity


----------



## Gunnar98 (24. Februar 2016)

slayer80 schrieb:


> Wir haben n 62er-Lenkwinkel, da musch Dich wirklich weit vor lehnen :-D
> Also, von 453 bis 490 sind es fast 4 cm, das wären 2 Grössen. 490 machen wir sicher nicht... kenne auch sonst keinen Hersteller, der Rahmen für Leute ab 2 m 15 anbietet.
> Ah doch, einen... z.B. Reichmann Engineering. Das wäre dann aber n Custom-Frame, den gibt es nicht für 1259 Euro. Mit ungefähr dem Doppelten solltest Du hin kommen... wobei ich 490 nach wie vor für etwas übertrieben finde. 475 könnte evtl. noch Sinn machen...


Also ich fahre aktuell ein Mondraker Dune mit über 500mm Reach und 40mm Vorbau. Klar kann man das nicht so exakt vergleichen, aber mit 1,94m ist es das erste Rad auf dem ich mich wohl fühle. Hatte auch schon ein Strike in XL mit Reachset. War fahrbar, hätte aber gerne noch ein paar cm länger sein können. So sinnlos finde ich 490mm Reach also garnicht...


----------



## Premium_Biker (24. Februar 2016)

Vorstadtkind schrieb:


> Gibt zwar noch keine wirklichen Informationen, aber dem Bild nach scheint es, als ob der Wunsch nach einer günstigeren Variante des Strikes erhört wurde.
> 
> http://www.solidbikes.de/de/strike-gravity



Das Gravity WAR eine der günstigeren Varianten, der Preis lag glaube ich bei 2600€?
Ist jedenfalls dann verschwunden gewesen. Ob das nun eine Neuauflage wird kann dir nur das solid Team verraten.


----------



## GravityFan (24. Februar 2016)

@Vorstadtkind 
@Premium_Biker 

Das Bild ist mir letztens auch aufgefallen. Aber ich glaube das Bike lag letztes Jahr (oder davor?) bei 3600 Kröten, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, also doch noch ein gutes Stück von der Preisklasse weg, die mir vorschwebt. Mal sehen ob es dieses Jahr anders wird. 

@Gunnar98:

Deiner Meinung kann ich mich nur anschließen. Bin zwar nur 1,80 groß aber mir liegen längere Rahmen generell auch eher. Mittlerweile wird man ja direkt als Profi-Fahrer-Nachmacher abgestempelt, wenn man deren Geschmack hinsichtlich der Geometrie teilt, was mir ziemlich auf den Sack geht. Trotzdem gurkt der Gwin jetzt nicht umsonst mit seinen 1,78 auf nem Rahmen mit 450 Reach rum. Ein Rahmen mit Reach>460 für große Leute ist also jetzt nix wirklich spektakulär Verwunderliches. Natürlich wird ein Strike mit 62Grad Lenkwinkel und 448mm Kettenstreben schon ordentlich laufruhig sein (mehr als manch anderes Bike mit längerem Reach), aber darum geht es ja gar nicht. Es geht vielmehr um die Ergonomie und Möglichkeit der Gewichtsverlagerung für den Fahrer und wenn das Rad dann zu träge werden sollte könnte man ja (falls möglich) mittels Geometrieverstellung (Lenkwinkel, Kettenstrebenlänge) das wieder an den Fahrstil anpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayer80 (24. Februar 2016)

Das Strike Gravity (Sram X9, Boxxer Team, RockShox Vivid) lag bei 3500 glaub ich, das haben wir aber aus dem Programm genommen... 3680 war das Blackstar (Boxxer WC und Canecreek DB Coil, Sram X01-DH), 3999 ist das Worldcup (BOS Idylle FCV37 und BOS Void, Sram X01-DH).
Bin gerade krank geschrieben und weiß nicht genau, in welche Preisbereiche vorgedrungen werden soll, aber mit dem Strike werden wir nicht beliebig tief in den Bereich Lowbudget gehen / gehen können, da der Rahmen sehr hochwertig ist und auch in der Herstellung nicht ganz billig.


----------



## GravityFan (24. Februar 2016)

Ah, ok, danke für die Antwort.
Schade eigentlich. Ein Strike für 3000 Euro hätte mir gefallen. 
Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall!


----------



## slayer80 (24. Februar 2016)

GravityFan schrieb:


> @Vorstadtkind
> @Premium_Biker
> Es geht vielmehr um die Ergonomie und Möglichkeit der Gewichtsverlagerung für den Fahrer und wenn das Rad dann zu träge werden sollte könnte man ja (falls möglich) mittels Geometrieverstellung (Lenkwinkel, Kettenstrebenlänge) das wieder an den Fahrstil anpassen.



Die kurze Hinterbauversion ist eig. nur für 26" gedacht. Die Geo ist in ihrer 650B-Version sehr durchdacht und funktioniert so optimal, die kurze Hinterbauvariante harmoniert z.B. nicht mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel - wir raten von Experimenten ab, die haben wir schon ausgiebig ausprobiert - die schnellste Geo ist die, wie das Rad ausgeliefert wird (=Hinterbau in lang, Tretlager in Tief). 
Wenn Ihr den L-XL-Rahmen mit sagen wir 1 m 80 Körpergröße fahrt, dann geht das schon. Hab ich auch schon gemacht, bin 1 m 82. Das Rad fühlt sich nichtmal träge an. Bei Trockenheit ging das super. Bei Nässe, wo Ihr Euer Rad eher sensibel be- und entlasten müsst, hat mir ein wenig das Feingefühl gefehlt, weil Ihr beim großen Rahmen mit etwas mehr Kraft fahren müsst. 

Was allgemein zu sagen ist: Wenn Ihr einen Rahmen habt, der für Euch vergleichsweise klein ausfällt, dann tendiert Ihr dazu, zu sehr auf dem Hinterrad zu hängen. Macht ein flacheres Cockpit drauf, und alles stimmt wieder. Manche bekommen dann Überschlagsgefühle - kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, bin früher immer Reach 390 mit Flatbar gefahren, speziell auf so richtig brutal steilen Strecken war ich gut. 
Hingegen, wenn Ihr einen eher zu langen Reach fahrt, dann macht das Cockpit einfach höher. Das Rad wird dadurch wieder etwas verspielter. Würde ich eher empfehlen, als an Lenkwinkel und Hinterbaulänge herumzutunen - damit verbessert Ihr das Strike eher nicht.

Unter o.g. Gesichtspunkten könnte es durchaus Sinn machen, bei 1 m 90 und drüber einen 470er oder 480er Reach zu fahren. Das wäre, wie wenn ich einen L-XL-Strike, sprich reach 453 mm, fahre - da fahre ich den Lenker halt etwas höher.


----------



## GravityFan (25. Februar 2016)

@slayer80
Danke, super Erklärung!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. Februar 2016)

GravityFan schrieb:


> Ah, ok, danke für die Antwort.
> Schade eigentlich. Ein Strike für 3000 Euro hätte mir gefallen.
> Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall!



Für unter 3 tsd kann man es sogar noch selbst sinnvoll aufbauen.


----------



## slayer80 (25. Februar 2016)

3k ist bei mir Mittelklasse... ich sprach von einem Extrem-Lowbudget-Strike, welches keinen Sinn macht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. Februar 2016)

Dann bist du noch nicht von den Specialized Demo Preisen versaut.


----------



## Premium_Biker (25. Februar 2016)

Ich denke selbst wenn solid mit kompletter Saint Gruppe und aktuellem fox Fahrwerk bauen würde wären die Preise auf maximal 5000€


----------



## ride-FX (25. Februar 2016)

Das bos Fahrwerk ist nicht günstiger oder minderwertiger als Fox... Nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. Februar 2016)

Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Fox OEM günstiger ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Premium_Biker (26. Februar 2016)

So wie die Einkaufspreise von Shimano höher liegen als von Sram denke ich ist es mit Fox/BOS auch der Fall...

Aber hier geht es ja ums Strike.
Ich warte auf meinen Rahmen und hoffe euch nächstes we mal ein Foto präsentieren zu können 

Ich werde einen Vivid r2c coil fahren und würde mich über abstimmungs Vorschläge oder Erfahrungen freuen.
Zu mir, bin 1,80m Rahmen M/L und habe Fahrgeräusche Ca. 85 - 90 Kilo. Zum Dämpfer gibt es dann eine 400er Feder. Was mich interessiert sind eure Zug- und Druckstufeneinstellungen.
Lg


----------



## slayer80 (26. Februar 2016)

Premium_Biker schrieb:


> So wie die Einkaufspreise von Shimano höher liegen als von Sram denke ich ist es mit Fox/BOS auch der Fall...
> 
> Aber hier geht es ja ums Strike.
> Ich warte auf meinen Rahmen und hoffe euch nächstes we mal ein Foto präsentieren zu können
> ...



Vivid Coil ist nicht sooo erste Wahl im Strike... hast Du den Dämpfer schon? Sonst kannst mal Gripconcept kontaktieren, vielleicht können die Dir n Customsetting oder so machen... http://www.gripconcept.com/index.php


----------



## Premium_Biker (27. Februar 2016)

Hi Matze,
Ja der Dämpfer ist schon bei mir und war ein absolutes Schnäppchen, daher die Wahl.
Und auch wenn er im Strike Vllt nicht die erste Wahl ist denke ich wird er im Vergleich zu meinem alten fox dhx 5.0 Baujahr 2004 eine absolute Offenbarung sein 
Falls jemand ein funktionierendes Setting hat würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn er das mit mir teilt.
Lg


----------



## vossi007 (30. August 2016)

Beschäftige mich gerade mit dem solid, eure Meinung würde mich interessieren. Bin knapp über 190cm und suche ein Bike für Spaß im Park. Fahre dort nicht ganz lahm und nehmen die meisten jumps und drops ohne großartigen style. Sonst fahr ich eher kein dh. Hatte zuletzt ein glory von 2013. Das ist leider weg. Macht ein modernes dhbike Sinn? Das solid ist ja relativ leicht, dadurch doch handlich?


----------



## Loki1987 (30. August 2016)

Was meinst du mit "macht Sinn"?
Für das was du beschreibst ist das Strike ideal. Je schneller du fährst, desto agiler und handlicher wird das Rad.
Es ist sicher kein Rad für Leute ohne ordentliche Kurventechnik oder jemand der nur mit einem Rad klar kommt, welches nervös auf kleinste Lenkimpulse reagiert.
Dafür bleibt es am Limit ruhig und es setzt im Grenzbereich immer noch willig jeden Fahrerinput um, wo manch andere schon lange anfangen nervös umher zu springen.
Im Vergleich zum Glory fühlt es sich erstmal an wie ein Tanklaster. "Sinn" machen moderne DH-Bikes sehr wohl auch für Leute mit "verspieltem Fahrstil". Man muss nur bereit sein sich auf ihre Charakteristik einzulassen und seinen Fahrstil anpassen. Sobald das passiert ist, kannst du mit dem Bike ebenso verspielt fahren wie mit den alten Geometrien.
Ich will jedenfalls nie wieder zurück auf was anderes.
Die kurzen Kettenstreben am Enduro fühlen sich für mich mitlerweile einfach furchtbar an. Man gewöhnt sich an alles


----------



## vossi007 (31. August 2016)

Danke für deine Meinung


----------



## Dschlenz (31. August 2016)

Ja sehe das sehr ähnlich wie Loki.
Ich bin bis vor 2 Jahren ein Intense M1 von 2001 gefahren, welches um die 40cm Innenlagerhöhe hatte und rund 12cm kürzer war vom Radstand her als mein Strike. Natürlich hat es sich zu Beginn anders angefühlt als ich es gewohnt war, allerdings ist das Strike wirklich sau schnell und wird bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten eher ruhiger als nervös. Es lässt dir mehr Raum um auf die Linie zu achten weil es nicht unter dir herum tobt wie ein Sack Flöhe. Trotzdem kannst du es an jedem Sprung quer stellen und rumspielen in der Luft. In Kurven muss man eben recht körper-betont fahren und mitarbeiten, aber das gehört meiner Meinung nach zu einem anständigen Fahrstil sowieso dazu.
Ich für meinen Teil vermisse definitiv nichts an meinem Strike !!!


----------



## Bonvivant (5. September 2016)

Hallo miteinander, hat jemand ein Solid Strike in S/M im Raum Heidelberg (+- 50km Fahrt)?
Und würde mich bei einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt das Rad scheuchen lassen?


----------



## Stoertebiker (16. September 2016)

Ich hatte bei meinem letzten bikeparkbesuch mit meinem Strike das Problem, dass der Ring zwischen Schaltauge und Schaltwerk, welcher als Anschlag für das Schaltwerk dient damit dieses nicht an den Rahmen schlägt, kaputt gegangen ist.
Dieser müsste jetzt getauscht werden. Allerdings hat mein Händler vor Ort gesagt, dass das passende Teil nicht zur Verfügung steht.
Zusätzlich hat das Schaltauge etwas gelitten und muss vermutlich ausgetauscht werden.
Das Schaltauge, welches ich als Ersatzteil habe ist jedoch nicht identisch mit dem verbauten und passt somit nicht.
Weiß hier jemand welches Schaltauge das ist?




Möglicherweise vom Magix? 
Habe mein Strike gebraucht gekauft und das Schaltauge gab mir der Votbesitzer mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dschlenz (16. September 2016)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Raum Heidelberg



Naja Limburg an der Lahn kann ich ein Strike in S/M und ein in M/L anbieten. Sprengt allerdings deine angegebenen 50km etwas...


----------



## slayer80 (17. September 2016)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei meinem letzten bikeparkbesuch mit meinem Strike das Problem, dass der Ring zwischen Schaltauge und Schaltwerk, welcher als Anschlag für das Schaltwerk dient damit dieses nicht an den Rahmen schlägt, kaputt gegangen ist.
> Dieser müsste jetzt getauscht werden. Allerdings hat mein Händler vor Ort gesagt, dass das passende Teil nicht zur Verfügung steht.
> Zusätzlich hat das Schaltauge etwas gelitten und muss vermutlich ausgetauscht werden.
> Das Schaltauge, welches ich als Ersatzteil habe ist jedoch nicht identisch mit dem verbauten und passt somit nicht.
> ...



Servus, das Teil gibt es eig. von Sram als Ersatzteil. Alterntiv kannst Du ein altes Sram-Schaltwerk schlachten, der Anschlag ist bei praktisch allen gleich.
Das fotografierte Teil ist ein Schaltauge vom Magix.


----------



## RadonSwoop (17. September 2016)

Lieber Matthias

Ich freue mich auf mein neues Solid Strike 2017. Kannst Du uns ein wenig erzählen, wie ihr zum Fox Fahrwerk gekommen seid?

Danke und beste Grüsse
Lukas


----------



## slayer80 (17. September 2016)

Ganz ehrlich: Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie wir zu Fox gekommen sind. Jedoch hatte ich vor einiger Zeit den Auftrag, den Float X2-Dämpfer für das Strike abzustimmen, dazu hab ich ein paar Tage Urlaub in Pila gemacht und ein wenig herumgespielt - ich muß sagen, der kann richtig was!
Ich bastle im Verlauf der nächsten Woche eine Setting-Guideline, da steht dann alles drin.
Nur kurz zu der grundsätzlichen Abstimmung: Das Strike hat an sich eine extrem starke Endprogression. Aus diesem Grund habe ich im Endeffekt den Dämpfer ohne weitere Volumenspacer gefahren. Die werden nicht benötigt. Stattdessen kann der Dämpfer in der Druckstufe seeehr straf gefahren werden, und speziell die ab Werk sehr straffe Lowspeed-Compression harmoniert absolut top mit dem Strike.
Im Endeffekt fährt man den Dämpfer mehr auf der Hydraulik als auf der Feder - das Bike fährt sich sehr kontrolliert, hat massiv Grip, und vor allem bietet es sehr guten Support beim aktiven Fahren! Klingt fast nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau - einziger Wehrmutstropfen ist die Tatsache, dass es sich aufm Parkplatz nicht wirklich fluffig anfühlt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. September 2016)

Ich glaube ja, dass du mit deiner Kennlinie einen Trend gesetzt hast, der erst jetzt langsam in der Industrie ankommt. Zum einen kommen die neuen Luftdämpfermodelle mit einer linearen Kennlinie, zum anderen gibt es einen Trend zu Stahlfederdämpfern auch für Bikes mit weniger Federweg. So einen Dämpfer wie den Cane Creek Inline Coil kann man deswegen in den meisten Enduros gar nicht fahren. Im Glory muss man den Float X2 ziemlich zu spacern - ist auch nicht gerade Sinn der Sache.


----------



## ride-FX (18. September 2016)

slayer80 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie wir zu Fox gekommen sind. Jedoch hatte ich vor einiger Zeit den Auftrag, den Float X2-Dämpfer für das Strike abzustimmen, dazu hab ich ein paar Tage Urlaub in Pila gemacht und ein wenig herumgespielt - ich muß sagen, der kann richtig was!
> Ich bastle im Verlauf der nächsten Woche eine Setting-Guideline, da steht dann alles drin.
> Nur kurz zu der grundsätzlichen Abstimmung: Das Strike hat an sich eine extrem starke Endprogression. Aus diesem Grund habe ich im Endeffekt den Dämpfer ohne weitere Volumenspacer gefahren. Die werden nicht benötigt. Stattdessen kann der Dämpfer in der Druckstufe seeehr straf gefahren werden, und speziell die ab Werk sehr straffe Lowspeed-Compression harmoniert absolut top mit dem Strike.
> Im Endeffekt fährt man den Dämpfer mehr auf der Hydraulik als auf der Feder - das Bike fährt sich sehr kontrolliert, hat massiv Grip, und vor allem bietet es sehr guten Support beim aktiven Fahren! Klingt fast nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau - einziger Wehrmutstropfen ist die Tatsache, dass es sich aufm Parkplatz nicht wirklich fluffig anfühlt.



Wie verhält sich denn die Druckstufe vom Fox im Vergleich zum BOS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayer80 (19. September 2016)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich denn die Druckstufe vom Fox im Vergleich zum BOS?



Der BOS Void wurde recht aufwändig genau auf das Strike abgestimmt. Folglich ist der Einstellbereich nicht so riesig. Der FOX kann in fast alle Richtungen getuned werden, auch kann er um einiges straffer gefahren werden als das Setting, das wir von BOS verbauen. Sprich, bei dem BOS kann man eigentlich nicht allzu viel falsch machen, bei FOX theoretisch schon, jedoch hat man im Gegenzu dazu weitreichendere Möglichkeiten, um alternative Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten zu fahren.
Wir arbeiten gerade an einem Setting-Sheet für den FOX, wird in Kürze auf unserer Hompepage zu finden sein und bei neuen Bikes beiliegen.


----------



## ride-FX (19. September 2016)

slayer80 schrieb:


> Der BOS Void wurde recht aufwändig genau auf das Strike abgestimmt. Folglich ist der Einstellbereich nicht so riesig. Der FOX kann in fast alle Richtungen getuned werden, auch kann er um einiges straffer gefahren werden als das Setting, das wir von BOS verbauen. Sprich, bei dem BOS kann man eigentlich nicht allzu viel falsch machen, bei FOX theoretisch schon, jedoch hat man im Gegenzu dazu weitreichendere Möglichkeiten, um alternative Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten zu fahren.
> Wir arbeiten gerade an einem Setting-Sheet für den FOX, wird in Kürze auf unserer Hompepage zu finden sein und bei neuen Bikes beiliegen.


Hast du so ein Setting Sheet auch für den BOS Void? Ich habe neulich mal bei Null angefangen, da alle Empfehlungen von unseren Fahrerkollegen irgendwie so unterschiedlich und eher individuell waren...Jetzt habe ich etwas eingestellt was für mich funktioniert, aber würde das gern mal abgleichen.


----------



## ChrisXdPro (19. September 2016)

slayer80 schrieb:


> Der BOS Void wurde recht aufwändig genau auf das Strike abgestimmt. Folglich ist der Einstellbereich nicht so riesig. Der FOX kann in fast alle Richtungen getuned werden, auch kann er um einiges straffer gefahren werden als das Setting, das wir von BOS verbauen. Sprich, bei dem BOS kann man eigentlich nicht allzu viel falsch machen, bei FOX theoretisch schon, jedoch hat man im Gegenzu dazu weitreichendere Möglichkeiten, um alternative Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten zu fahren.


Fahre ja zur Zeit im Strike noch einen CaneCreek Double Barrel Coil, auf der Wunschliste steht aber als nächstes ein neuer Dämpfer. Welcher ist denn nun der bessere Dämpfer im Strike? Klar, persönliche Vorlieben hier und da, aber wer ein Strike hat sollte mMn schon die selben Gedanken teilen. Als Orientierung falls das entscheidend ist, mit ner 500er Feder im DB Coil fahr ich die Druckstufen zu 80% geschlossen und die Zugstufen zu 50% wegen der harten Feder und des daraus resultierenden "Kickens", das ist dir ja aber bekannt, dass der Void da zB effektiv schneller von der Zugstufe her gefahren werden kann ohne unangenehm zu werden...


----------



## Andi2501 (19. September 2016)

Würd mi interessieren wie schwer du bist ??denn i hab zwar die gleichen druck-zugstufen einstellungen wie du fahr aber die 400 er feder bei 82 kg. Aber des kicken kenn i auch dafür hab i auch lang mit der zugstufe herumgespielt und im standardsetting funktionierts meiner meinung nach e am besten


----------



## ChrisXdPro (19. September 2016)

Andi2501 schrieb:


> Würd mi interessieren wie schwer du bist ??denn i hab zwar die gleichen druck-zugstufen einstellungen wie du fahr aber die 400 er feder bei 82 kg. Aber des kicken kenn i auch dafür hab i auch lang mit der zugstufe herumgespielt und im standardsetting funktionierts meiner meinung nach e am besten



Ich wiege rund 95kg mittlerweile. Vorne fahr ich zum Vergleich eine rote Fox Feder in einer umgeshimten 888 RC3 Evo...bei 195cm und L/Xl Rahmen


----------



## slayer80 (19. September 2016)

Servus,

wen Du sowas wie eine 500er-Feder im Strike fährst, fährst Du es eher am harten Ende... auch von den Dämpfereinstellungen. Daher würde ich Dir da eher zum Fox raten.
Auch was die Zugstufe angeht: Wenn Du jetzt eine 500er-Feder fährst, dann wirst Du den Void-Dämpfer wohl auf so 200 PSI fahren, und da wird die Zugstufe auch in ganz zugedreht verhurt schnell.  Grundsätzlich kannst Du den Void schneller fahren, aber das könnte trotzdem grenzwertig werden.


----------



## Andi2501 (20. September 2016)

ChrisXdPro schrieb:


> Ich wiege rund 95kg mittlerweile. Vorne fahr ich zum Vergleich eine rote Fox Feder in einer umgeshimten 888 RC3 Evo...bei 195cm und L/Xl Rahmen


 ok mit 95 kg glaub ichs dir dass du mit da 500er Feder zurechtkommst obwohl ich sogar oft noch auf die 350er wechsle weil i dann mit fast geschlossener druckstufe die zugstufe a bissal schneller fahren kann aber das sind halt alles persönliche vorlieben.


----------



## Reitermaniac (20. September 2016)

Ich fahr in meinem Vivid M/M eine 400er Feder bei 85 kg (ohne Ausrüstung), ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich auf eine 450er wechseln soll.


----------



## slayer80 (20. September 2016)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> Ich fahr in meinem Vivid M/M eine 400er Feder bei 85 kg (ohne Ausrüstung), ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich auf eine 450er wechseln soll.



Ne, würde ich eher nicht... würde eher einen Dämpfer nehmen, der im Midstroke nicht so wegsackt. CaneCreek DB Coil oder Fox Float X2... oder BOS Stoy / Void.
Wobei... Joe Connell ist im Weltcup sein Strike letztes Jahr auch auf einer 450er gefahren, wiegt auch 85 kg. Joe hat aber einen richtig kraftvollen, harten Fastil. Sag war 27% des Federwegs... bei der 400er bist Du bei 30%, so wie das eigentlich gehört.

PS: Zum Sag: 30% des Federwegs entsprechen 19,5 mm des Dämpferhubs... der Hinterbau ist nicht linear, deswegen bitte nicht 30% des Hubs einstellen, wäre dann nämlich zu weich.


----------



## ride-FX (20. September 2016)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (20. September 2016)

Andi2501 schrieb:


> ok mit 95 kg glaub ichs dir dass du mit da 500er Feder zurechtkommst obwohl ich sogar oft noch auf die 350er wechsle weil i dann mit fast geschlossener druckstufe die zugstufe a bissal schneller fahren kann aber das sind halt alles persönliche vorlieben.


Das leuchtet mir jetzt nicht ganz ein. Das Fahrwerk wird doch dadurch Mega bockig? Ich hatte auch mal solche Setups, das hat zum schnell fahren überhaupt nicht funktioniert. Loesung war eher die passende Feder zu fahren. Dann kann ich die zugstufe so.schnell fahren dass das Fahrwerk auch bei schnellen schlaegen noch rauskommt. Druckstufe dreh ich dann nur soviel rein wie ich überhaupt benötige. Was beim Bos void überhaupt nicht viel ist.


----------



## Andi2501 (20. September 2016)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Das leuchtet mir jetzt nicht ganz ein. Das Fahrwerk wird doch dadurch Mega bockig? Ich hatte auch mal solche Setups, das hat zum schnell fahren überhaupt nicht funktioniert. Loesung war eher die passende Feder zu fahren. Dann kann ich die zugstufe so.schnell fahren dass das Fahrwerk auch bei schnellen schlaegen noch rauskommt. Druckstufe dreh ich dann nur soviel rein wie ich überhaupt benötige. Was beim Bos void überhaupt nicht viel ist.


 hast schon recht aber wenn i bei mir daheim am schöckl fahre wos extrem steil ist merk i des bissl mehr an sag  mit da weicheren feder und i häng so mehr übern hinterreifen und die 350 feder kannst laut solid bis 85 kg fahren, zugstufe dreh ich e nur minimal mehr auf so um die 60%


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. September 2016)

eventuell kann jemand was damit anfangen:


----------



## onkel2306 (22. Mai 2017)

Wie sind eure derzeitigen Vivid Air Einstellungen von HSR, LSR und C? 

Würde gerne mit einem für gut befindunden Grundsetup starten und dann probieren. 

Danke.


----------



## Premium_Biker (23. Mai 2017)

Für den vivid air hatte solid mal Voreinstellungen auf der Homepage stehen, kp ob es noch so ist


----------



## slayer80 (25. Mai 2017)

Wir haben nur eine Luftdrucktabelle für den Vivid Air, hier: https://solidbikes.de/media/files/DE_Daempferabstimmung_Strike.pdf


----------



## Small_Guy (18. Juli 2017)

Jetzt muss ich mich doch mal melden hier im Forum, eventuell helfen dem einen oder anderen meine "Erkenntnisse" - komme von nem Specialized Demo 8 Bj 2012, also die Serie vor dem asymmetrischen Hinterbau, zudem 26 Zoll (und steile 64 Grad Lenkwinkel). "Everybodys Darling", "draufsetzen und wohlfühlen", "Parkbike No.1"... eben ein verspielter und leicht zu fahrendes Bike eben. 
Da ich immer öfter Bad Wildbad (DH1, "Downhillwandern"), Lac Blanc (La Nuts & Roots), Saalbach (X Line) oder Leogang (DH Track) gefahren bin und ich nie so richtig glücklich war - vor allem weil mir die Buddies, alle mit mittlerweile 650B, modernen Geos usw.  - einfach davon gefahren sind, hab ich die Augen offen gehalten und tatsächlich ein günstiges Strike hier im Bikemarkt schießen können. 
Der erste Eindruck war - ohje, ist das ungewohnt. Beerfelden Bikepark, kaum einen Anlieger getroffen, viel anstrengender, so wirklich war das nix, aber naja, dran gewöhnen. Wird schon. Mittlerweile, nach 5, 6 Bikeparktagen, bin ich ganz anderer Meinung 
Mein lieber Schieber, ist das ein schnelles, sicheres Bike! Dagegen fühlt sich das deutlich kürzere Demo (Größe M, dennoch 2 cm mehr Reach, aber deutlich kürzere Kettenstreben!) wie ein Superenduro an - das trifft es glaub ich am ehesten. Strike ähnelt eher den modernen DH Bikes, nicht so viel Reach, deutlich längere Kettenstreben, "satt" statt verspielt - ähnliches Gefühl hatte ich durch Probefahrten auf einem aktuellen YT Tues, Norco Aurum, Canyon Sender... und man gewöhnt sich wirklich (irgendwann) dran, eine ganz andere Liga! Am interessantesten ist das Kurvenfahren lernen, auf einmal taucht der Sattel gefühlt etwas weiter vorne auf statt wie beim Demo, wo man selber irgendwo zwischen Lenker und Sattel rumturnt. Bis man die Balance dann mal raus hat, ist es ein echt tolles Gerät. Saugt den Untergrund auf wie nichts anderes, und die Sicherheit bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten...top! 

Was will ich damit dem Ra(d)t Suchenden mitteilen - mit einem Strike kommt man auch als Non-Pro echt gut zurecht, es steht hier in diesem Thread viel Wahrheit ("das Strike IST auch gut um Kurven zu fahren", "im deftigen DH ist das Ding eine Macht", "das Sicherheitsgefühl grad bei Speed und steilen Strecken ist phänomenal"). Ein paar Tage im Park zum gewöhnen sollte man sich aber dennoch gönnen. Tipp: der Kurs steht im Bikemarkt ganz gut um die Strikes, mit guter Ausstattung! 

zu mir: 1,70m, 86 kg + Gear
Strike: S/M (passt perfekt), im CCDB eine 425er SA Spring Feder (hab ich aus dem Demo übernommen)
Setup: ich habe 1:1 das "Reichmannsche Setup" aus dem anderen Thread übernommen, allerdings eine ganze Umdrehung HSC raus - war mir zu straff sonst. Glaube könnte aber auch eine 400er Feder fahren...Ansonsten auf Anhieb ein tolles Setup! 

Denke habe für mich eine optimale Lösung gefunden, kann es aber tatsächlich auch interessierten Anfängern, die sich einfach ein paar Tage Eingewöhnungszeit gönnen, wärmstens empfehlen. Es wird nie _das_ Sprungbike, wie z.B. für Beerfelden, allerdings hat man mit dem Strike auch dort ne Menge Spaß ;-) Chapeau, Matse!


----------



## ride-FX (18. Juli 2017)

slayer80 schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten gerade an einem Setting-Sheet für den FOX, wird in Kürze auf unserer Hompepage zu finden sein und bei neuen Bikes beiliegen.


 Was ist daraus geworden? Für den Void und CCDB wäre das auch ganz praktisch.


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. Juli 2017)

Small_Guy schrieb:


> J
> 
> Setup: ich habe 1:1 das "Reichmannsche Setup" aus dem anderen Thread übernommen, allerdings eine ganze Umdrehung HSC raus - war mir zu straff sonst. Glaube könnte aber auch eine 400er Feder fahren...Ansonsten auf Anhieb ein tolles Setup!



kannst das mal posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Small_Guy (19. Juli 2017)

2. Post (von slayer)
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/solid-strike-fahrwerk-setup.745197/


----------



## RadonSwoop (19. Juli 2017)

Ich kann zwar nicht gut radfahren und ich mag es steil und verblockt (anstatt flache Rennpisten), finde aber, das Solidstrike braucht überhaupt keine Angewöhnungsphase. Ich komme von einem alten TuEs (mit Marzocchi) und mir gefiel das Solid auf anhieb besser.
Bin jetzt 2 Tage das YT Capra gefahren und dann am dritten Tag das Solid Strike. Fühlte mich auf dem ersten Meter wohl.


----------

